# Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

**edit Herbboy* Ab jetzt bitte nur nicht-indizierte Titel. Wer nen indizierten Titel hier findet, bitte melden (Aufrufezeichen unter dem Namen des Posters) **



passend zum thread "Härtestes Horror-Game" eröffne ich hiermit den thread zu filmen...

dabei bitte ich darum von den härtesten schock-effekten aus zu bewerten, nicht von den blutigsten splatter-szenen

es geht um atmo, schockeffekte, beklemmung, story und den "Einschei.ß-Grad" (Pardon )

also bitte keine billigen teenie-"komm-wir-machen-urlaub-und-werden-zufällig-abgemetzelt"-horrors

diese filme sind langweilig und äußerst klischee-behaftet... (und wenn ihr euchs nicht verkneifen könnt dann wenigstens die von der annehmbaren sorte nennen)

hier können auch besonders heftige psychothriller etc. genannt werden, da diese meist furchterrregender sind als die klassischen horrorfilme...

überrascht mich und diskutiert schön



mir gehts vor allem darum endlich mal den ultimativen kick zu kriegen

EDIT: Hart ist hier nicht mit viel Blut, sondern mit beklemmender, spannender, furchterregender Atmo gleichzusetzen


----------



## Spikos (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Kenn mich da jetzt nicht so genau aus (schaue lieber Splatter/Horrorkomödien ala Bloodcar), aber wenn du auf ein oder zwei Schockmomente an bist versuchs mal mit [Rec].. Hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Ahab (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

oooooh jaaaa [Rec]. bei dem film hatte ich sone angst wie zuletzt, als ich mit 10 jahren Halloween 4 sah  rec is meine derzeitige referenz in sachen angst und schock. ich hab schon sehr viele horrorfilme gesehn, aber rec schießt da echt den vogel ab. also für den der schon alles durchhat- rec reinziehn. und man fühlt sich wieder wie im frühpubertätsalter


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

grob... worum gehts


----------



## emmaspapa (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Vatikan, Virus, Besessenheit  Das sollte reichen ... Teil 2 kommt demnächst im Kino ...


----------



## Marquis (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

"Inside" solltest du dir mal angucken, hat zusätzlich noch ziemlich heftige Splatter Effekte.
Von "Rec" gibt es ein Remake namens "Quarantäne", ein Freund von mir findet den besser, ich bevorzuge aber das Original wegen der besser erklärten Story.
Die "Ju-On - The Grudge" Remakes, also nur "The Grudge" sind auch ganz gut.
"Die Mächte des Wahnsinns" ist auch ein guter Psycho Horror.
"Evil Dead/Tanz der Teufel" ist inzwischen zwar ein wenig altbacken, aber sollte man gesehen habe.
Das "The Hills have Eyes" Remake ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Den absoluten Überhammer kann man leider nicht bestimmen, aufgrund von persönlichen Vorzügen, aber die genannten Filme sind wirklich sehenswert.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ist schon Geschmackssache^^ Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Horrorfilm gesehen, der mich geängstig hat. Die meisten sind nur billiges Geschnetzel. Wären das keine künstlichen Fleischbrocken die da immer durch die Gegend fliegen, könnte man glatt Hunger kriegen

Thriller, naja, Sieben kennst du ja schon. Das Schweigen der Lämmer könnte ich noch empfehlen - ist immerhin der beliebteste Thriller aller zeiten.


----------



## Opheliac (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Men Behind the Sun ein dokumentarischer Antikriegsfilm mit heftigen Szenen und Evil Dead dürfte ja jedem klar sein.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

is natürluch auch alles ansichtssache - zB ein kumpel von mir fand den vor(?)letzten saw-teil GANZ fies, weil da u.a. einer in ne grube mit spitzen fällt - der GEDANKE daran hat ihn erschaudern lassen, obwohl rein "splatter"-mäßig die szene völlig harmlos war... ebenso die szene, wo einer bei saw in einer maschine "verdreht" wird - krassr gedanke, aber man sieht nix... ^^ umgekehrt: bei anderen filmen wiederum fliegen köpfe und därme so extrem, dass man es gar nicht ernst nehmen kann und es somit auch wieder nicht "hart" ist, außer man is einer vor nder sorte, der schon bei nem tropfen blut nicht hinsehen kann...

inside wurde ja schon genannt, die dt. version ist zudem sogar noch geschnitten... der ist echt SEHR krass... 

dann ebenfalls aus frankreich Martyrs, der ist auch heftig, aber nie übertrieben a la "gedärme fliegen raus", sondern mehr psychologisch mit einzelenen fiesen schockszenen. zB ein shrotflintenmord wird eben NICHT nit verplatztem kopf inszeniert, sondern mit rel. realistischer böser rumpfwunde, die man aber nur erahnen kann.

klassiker: braindead - aber auch völlig überzogen, mit absicht. sogar eher witzig.

in der summe sehr krass, auch wenn da kein "splatter" dabei is: eden lake - hier qäulen jugendliche einen mann zu tode, verfolgen dann dessen freundin und zünden sogar einen nachbarsjungen an, nur um die frau rauszulocken...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der Saw-Teil, in dem jemand in eine Grube mit Spritzen fällt, ist (leider) der zweite Teil, der Reihe, nicht der letzte


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mir ist subtiler Horror allemal lieber als reine Splatterfilme - ehrlich gesagt ist mir noch kein Splatter-Movie untergekommen, der gleichzeitig zum Fürchten wäre ... 
- dann doch lieber gleich ein Streifen wie Zombieland

In meinen Augen sehr vielversprechend scheint Paranormal Activity zu werden ...

Sehr angenehm überrascht war ich in den letzten Jahren von *"The Descent"* und *"The Gravedancers"*.

Unterm Strich fällt mir jedoch tatsächlich kein Film ein, der wirklich ängstigend wäre ...

Ok, einen hab ich noch - gehört irgendwie zum Standardrepertoire: die 68er-Version von *"Night of The Living Dead"*  der hat was


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The Darkness - Subtiler Horror, kein Metzgermüll


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Splatter - Shoguns Sadism


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

zum thema splatter...  

z.b. bei freddy vs. jason... da musst ich soooooooo lachen als die sich zum schluss gegenseitig metzeln XD 
sowas find ich echt erbärmlich

das rec klingt nicht schlecht 

was mit virus is immer gut... wie resident evil 1... einer meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme... der war echt genial... ich fands iwie gruseliger als die gegen den computer kämpften als das mit den zombies danach... (die nachfolger sind iwie rotz) 

aber gibts denn wirklich keinen film der nur darauf aus ist den zuschauer das hirn vor schreck ins klo zu pusten (komische metapher ich weiß)


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Von den den Grudge Teilen kann ich mittlerweile sogar beide empfehlen. So ein gewisses The Ring Feeling kommt nämlich immer gut.


----------



## psyphly (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The Devils Rejects ist recht böse. Aber der effektivste Schocker ist eigentlich Blair Witch Project... sehr klaustrophobisch...da kann noch so viel Blut fließen und Horden von Zombies um die Ecke kommen....lässt mich alles kalt. Ausserdem weiss ich garnicht was die typen in den Zombiefilmen immer für ein Problem haben......Die Zombies sind so träge und lahmarschig, dass die leute eigentlich nur weggehen müssen


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab gestern "Die Verblendung" geschaut. Manche Szenen fand ich schon recht heftig. Aber wenigstens nicht so sinnlos wie Saw 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1045748759854


----------



## drachenorden (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

... vom Realitätsgrad ist die *"Passion Christi"* auch nicht gerade ohne ...


----------



## Marquis (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@Herbboy: "Inside" gibts deutsch auch uncut, man muss nur wissen wo man kauft.

Descent stimm ich zu, der ist wirklich einen Blick wert.
"Eden Lake" fand ich zwar unterhaltsam, aber es war kein wirklicher Schocker, als der nervige Bengel gebrannt hat, habe ich mich ziemlich gefreut.
"The Darkness" fand ich die meiste Zeit einfach nur langweilig, genauso wie "The Nameless".

Was du an Resident Evil findest, versteh ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



drachenorden schrieb:


> Sehr angenehm überrascht war ich in den letzten Jahren von *"The Descent"* und *"The Gravedancers"*.


The Descent ist jawohl nur ein Witz, hätte man auch "Angriff der Killerkupferrohre" nennen können  Bei dem Film war ich im Kino und maßlos enttäuscht....



Marquis schrieb:


> Was du an Resident Evil findest, versteh ich wirklich nicht.


Der erste Teil war genial


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war genial



eben... nich als horror...a ber die atmo war echt geil


----------



## der Türke (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

guckt dir mal Snow Dead an und wenn du Dead Googles kommen da iwas von 1000 Horro filme


----------



## Marquis (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Meinst du vielleicht "Dead Snow"?


----------



## Bang0o (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ju on: the grudge


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also WENN The Grudge, dann NUR das japanische Original!


----------



## der Türke (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also WENN The Grudge, dann NUR das japanische Original!




Lol! ich würde eher ein Englischen nehmen wieso den Japanisch verstehst du das etwa?


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> Lol! ich würde eher ein Englischen nehmen wieso den Japanisch verstehst du das etwa?




ich glaub da würd ich mich eher be.pissen... aber nich aus angst sondern vor lachen


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> Lol! ich würde eher ein Englischen nehmen wieso den Japanisch verstehst du das etwa?



Der japanische ist dramatisch besser als der nachgeahmte Ami-Schrott!!! Außerdem gibt's den auch in Deutsch


----------



## computertod (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich schau zwar solche filme eher selten, aber Virus - Schiff ohne Wiederkehr fand ich ziemlich hart


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



computertod schrieb:


> ich schau zwar solche filme eher selten, aber Virus - Schiff ohne Wiederkehr fand ich ziemlich hart






> Ganz auf grausame Spezial-Effekte bauender Science-Fiction-Horror-Film, dessen comic-artige Charaktere keinerlei Anteilnahme aufkommen lassen und der seine Spannung vergeblich in aufdringlicher Musik und vorhersehbaren Verfolgungsjagden sucht.“ – Lexikon des Internationalen Films[1]



Klingt ja net sehr spannend


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

... Virus ... naja, ein solider Mittelklasse-SciFi-Film, aber sowas schaut man - mal eben - beim Essen ...


----------



## Spikos (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Zum Einschlafen ganz gut - ist so einer der Filme die Samstagnachts auf Prosieben oder RTL laufen. Genau wie dieser eine mit Sam Neill - Event Horizon heißt er. Der ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so schlecht gemacht und ein Team alleine auf einem verlassenen Raumschiff.. ganz nett, auch vom Horrorpunkt aus gesehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Edit: Erinnert ein wenig an Doom(das Spiel, nicht den Film), die Parallelen sind doch ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## Bucklew (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Spikos schrieb:


> Genau wie dieser eine mit Sam Neill - Event Horizon heißt er. Der ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so schlecht gemacht und ein Team alleine auf einem verlassenen Raumschiff.. ganz nett, auch vom Horrorpunkt aus gesehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Event Horizon rockt einfach nur


----------



## computertod (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Klingt ja net sehr spannend


meiner Meinung nach kann der mit Resident Evil konkurrieren, zumindest mit dem Teil, den ich hab, ka welcher genau


----------



## der Türke (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ghost ship ist auch ganz gut ....


hat jemand denn film 2012 geguckt ? der ist auch horro aber auf eine andere art und weise


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Shutter Island - da brauche ich wirklich kein Splatter-Zeug


----------



## Bucklew (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> hat jemand denn film 2012 geguckt ? der ist auch horro aber auf eine andere art und weise


Kommt doch erst im November.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Kommt doch erst im November.



Es gibt Leute, die haben den jetzt schon gesehen. 
Und diese Leute nennen sich, bzw. werden als Raubkopierer bzw. File-Sharer-Bezeichnet.
Und ich hasse Leute die sowas machen


----------



## Spikos (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Vielleicht meint er 2012: Doomsday und nicht 21.12.2012!


----------



## feivel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

das japanische original von dark water ist richtig gruselig...
^^


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> hat jemand denn film 2012 geguckt ? der ist auch horro aber auf eine andere art und weise



den willsch unbedingt gucken


----------



## Marquis (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@Two-Face. Bei nachgeahmten Ami-Schrott kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, die Ami Verfilmung von "Ju-On The Grudge" wurde von dem gleichen Regisseur übernommen wie das Original.
In Japan wird sicherlich der Stil des Originals bevorzugt, aber Spannung und Horror sind auch bei dem Remake gut.
Nachgeamte Ami ******* wär z.B. Pulse mit den bösen W-Lan Geister, ist auch ganz unterhaltsam aber eher unfreiwillig komisch. Die Story wurde auch ziemlich abgeändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Event Horizon rockt einfach nur



Aber er gruselt nicht.
Da bleibt (vermutlich noch sehr lange - denn "schocken" durch schnelle Schnitte hat für mich nichts mit Grusel-athmosphäre zu tun) Nosferatu die ungeschlagene Nummer 1.
(Aber bitte die Original-Fassung, nicht die restaurierte mit ihren wechselnden Farben. Dazu ein Glas Wein und das ganze natürlich ohne irgendwelche Geräusche, Personen oder weitere Lichtquellen, die ablenken könntenl)


----------



## Bucklew (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber er gruselt nicht.


Ich find ihn gruselig, auf jeden Fall beim ersten gucken. Aber da kann man gern geteilter Meinung sein


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also ich würde Cheepers Creepers 1+2 empfehlen


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

schon gesehn... kein kommentar


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

... hab ich das überlesen oder wurde *HOSTEL* noch nicht genannt? Schwamm zwar auf der SAW-Welle mit, allerdings hatte Teil 1/2 durchaus ein paar gute Szenen ...

Zudem fand ich "The Abandoned" (Die Verlassenen) ziemlich gut.


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

wow... ich stelle fest:

bei den horrorgames konnte man ja noch eine klare tendenz zu ein paar spielen feststellen aber hier bei den filmen... da nennt ja jeder was annersch (annersch = sächsisch = anders)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich fand "Fragile Ghost Story" an einigen Stellen ganz gut...aber sonst kenn ich keinen wirklichen "Schocker"...

greetz


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Na, mein Gutsta *ggg* - wenn Du eine überschaubare Aufzählung möchtest, müßte man nach wirklich guten Horror-/Gruselfilmen fragen ... da gibt es zwar auch weitläufige Meinungen, jedoch sind die Filme eher verifizierbar; "hart" in Bezug auf diese Filme ist sehr schwammig und (je nach Schädigung *ggg*) liegt der Empfindungshorizont halt anders *ggg*

Ach ja, und im Osten sowieso *duckt sich* 

Richtig derbe ist die berühmte Szene mit Edward Norton ("Bordsteinkante") in American History X - da zieht es mir die Fußnägel nach oben ...


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> den willsch unbedingt gucken




Der Film 2012 ist reine Zeitverschwendung glaub mir du willst den gar nicht gucken.

Land of the Dead ist auch sau messig cool und Texas Chainsaw Massaker


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Audition ist ein netter Psycho-Film.
Psychohorror mit einem Schuss Splatter
Solltet ihr euch anschauen.
Falls es einer tun wird, oder ihn schon gesehen hat-->
sagt hier wie ihr ihn fandet/findet !


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hat schon jemand Blood valentinday 3D geguckt? der ist ein Film Boah das ist einfach ein Film ohne Story


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mann, hat hier eigentlich schon irgendjemand den besten Thriller aller Zeiten gesehen???


----------



## der Türke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mann, hat hier eigentlich schon irgendjemand den besten Thriller aller Zeiten gesehen???



?? ist das eine frage oder eine Aussage?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Frage. Oder eher beides.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Du meinst Schweigen der Lämmer?
Ja klar. Mehrmals sogar.
Auf Englisch ist er aber besser.
Hab ich übtigens in meiner DVD-Sammlung neben Sieben stehen
Auch ein geiler Film, aber den hast du ja glaub ich auch erwähnt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du meinst Schweigen der Lämmer?
> Ja klar. Mehrmals sogar.
> Auf Englisch ist er aber besser.
> Hab ich übtigens in meiner DVD-Sammlung neben Sieben stehen
> Auch ein geiler Film, aber den hast du ja glaub ich auch erwähnt.



NEIN. 
Ich rede von einem Film, der nicht nur Klassiker und Legende ist, sondern von einem Meilenstein. Ein Film, der eigentlich Berühmtheit erlangt hat, daher sehr oft rezitiert und auf ihn angespielt wurde. Aber anscheinend kennen den nur noch Filmfreaks. 

Ich rede von: PSYCHO

Schweigen der Lämmer ist übrigens nur der bliebteste Thriller, aber (fast) nicht der beste


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nicht jeder in unserem Alter kennt halt so alte Schinken
Ich kenn ihn, hab ihn aber noch nicht gesehen.
Wobei ich zumindest weiß, dasd das Blut in der Dusche - Szene Ketchup war


----------



## feivel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

klar kenn ich psycho noch..
a
b
e
r 

dann nenn ich an dieser stelle auch die vögel


für mich persönlich noch gruselige klassiker:

das omen 1-3 (nein nicht die weiteren fortsetzungen)
god's army (weniger ein klassiker, trotzdem toll)

kennt jemand noch phantasm?
weniger gut..aber gruseliger hauptdarsteller XD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich find ihn gruselig, auf jeden Fall beim ersten gucken. Aber da kann man gern geteilter Meinung sein



Ich fand ihn jedenfalls eher spannend und stellenweise Actionreich. Halt eher Alien oder Abyss, denn klassischer Horror.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schweigen der Lämmer ist übrigens nur der bliebteste Thriller, aber (fast) nicht der beste



Das Buch ist jedenfalls besser 
Aber "der beste" Thriller wird imho schwierig, das Genre ist doch deutlich schlechter abgegrenzt.


----------



## feivel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Feed empfinde ich noch als sehr heftig....


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Buch ist jedenfalls besser
> Aber "der beste" Thriller wird imho schwierig, das Genre ist doch deutlich schlechter abgegrenzt.



Bei Psycho ist das Buch auch besser. Der "beste" Thriller sage übrigens nicht nur ich, sondern das American Film Institute ? Wikipedia


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Paranormal Activity (2007)

soll scary as hell sein (am besten im kino)

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1564475929/


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Tanz der Teufel finde ich immer noch gut, 
della morte dell amore.  Die John Carpenter Filme sind auch
ganz gut, außer wenn jemand Fortsetzung davon gemacht
hatte wie Vampire 2 der wer grottig


----------



## Nucleus (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

An Atmosphäre und Beklemmung spielt der neue

*Paranormal Activity
*
ganz oben in der ersten Liga mit.

Seit langem wieder ein richtig geiler Film, mit tollem Hintergrund


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also richtig gruselig ist dieser Clip.
Aber auch sehr trashig. 

Was zählt denn im Sinne des Thread-Erstellers eigentlich als Thriller? Ich verstehe darunter eher sowas wie Agentenfilme. Aber wahrscheinlich sind Psycho-Thriller gemeint, oder?


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

gestern The Strangers angeschaut.

der Spannungsbogen war nicht schlecht.


----------



## Doney (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was zählt denn im Sinne des Thread-Erstellers eigentlich als Thriller? Ich verstehe darunter eher sowas wie Agentenfilme. Aber wahrscheinlich sind Psycho-Thriller gemeint, oder?



auch  normale "thriller" - also wie du sie nennst: Agentenfilme - sind hier gefragt wenn sie denn spannend sind... psychothriller sind in der regel aber nervenzerreißender als "thriller"


----------



## Fr33dom (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Servus ihr Horror-Experten. Meint ihr es lohnt sich etwas mehr als einen Zehner für Drag me to Hell BD zu investieren?


----------



## Nucleus (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Drag Me To Hell ist (endlich wieder) ein typischer Raimi-Film und damit einfach großartig 

Da lohnt sich jeder Cent - einer der lustigsten Filme überhaupt


----------



## feivel (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich find ihn auch witzig


----------



## Piy (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

spiceworld mit den spicegirls ^^


sry, wenn den scho einer gebracht hat


----------



## Nucleus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Eher als subtilen Horror, da horrormäßiges nichts passiert, würde ich *Pontypool* bezeichnen.

Ein kanadischer Film, der von einer Radiostation und den dort Beschäftigten, im kanadischen Hinterland handelt, die über Augenzeugenberichte mitbekommen, dass sich ein Virus in der Stadt ausbreitet, der die Menschen zu "Kannibalen" macht.

Dreiviertel des Films sind sehr gut gemacht, weil sehr subtil.
Der Rest ist dann leider ein bisschen mau - dennoch durchaus gelungen und eine Empfehlung wert.

Hatte ihn zufällig im Media Markt entdeckt.


----------



## Hobbes (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

"The Green Mile" nach dem Buch von Stphen King; als Kind geguckt und drei Tage danach noch Alpträume gehabt


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Tanz der Teufel
Und Maneater


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Eher als subtilen Horror, da horrormäßiges nichts passiert, würde ich *Pontypool* bezeichnen.
> 
> Ein kanadischer Film, der von einer Radiostation und den dort Beschäftigten, im kanadischen Hinterland handelt, die über Augenzeugenberichte mitbekommen, dass sich ein Virus in der Stadt ausbreitet, der die Menschen zu "Kannibalen" macht.
> 
> ...



Den kann ich mich nur anschließen, der Film ist sehr gut gemacht und bietet eine gute Story und der Film bleibt vor allem immer Spannend .


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Darf ich einen Film posten den es bei youtube gibt,der mehrmals zum besten Horrorfilm 2008 gewählt wurde,der eigentlich ab 18 sein sollte es aber bei YT für jeden Frei ist und der nix für schwache nerven ist?


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



thrian schrieb:


> Darf ich einen Film posten den es bei youtube gibt,der mehrmals zum besten Horrorfilm 2008 gewählt wurde,der eigentlich ab 18 sein sollte es aber bei YT für jeden Frei ist und der nix für schwache nerven ist?



Nein - schick' jedem im Forum ne PN mit dem Link


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ja schick ma^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



thrian schrieb:


> Darf ich einen Film posten den es bei youtube gibt,der mehrmals zum besten Horrorfilm 2008 gewählt wurde,der eigentlich ab 18 sein sollte es aber bei YT für jeden Frei ist und der nix für schwache nerven ist?




auch wissen will


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jetzt echt?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Allein wenn ich das Wort "Horror"-Film höre, denke ich schon an eine billige B-Produktion


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@thrian: na schick doch mal an uns drei


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



thrian schrieb:


> Jetzt echt?




 schick endlich.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ok aber 6 sachen.
1.Bis part 6 ist es eigentlich nur teilweise gruselig,aber die überraschungsmomente sind heftig,danach wirds gruselig
2.wenn ihr den Film gesehen habt versucht nicht cool rüberzukommen und zu sagen: "Ach der war doch gar nicht gruselig"
3.Der Film ist  nicht komplett an einem Stück in 10 Parts unterteilt,aber glaubt mir das ist besser so
4.Der Film ist Spanisch,aber mit Englischem untetitel,aber einfaches Englisch
5.Beim ersten Abschnitt könnt ihr sofort auf 7:46 springen,davor wird nur einbisschen Geschichte erklärt,ist relativ langweilig.
6.Nach dem was ich gehört habe ist der letzte Part der heftigste


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nenn uns einfach wie der Scheißfilm heißt, dann kauf ich ihn mir vielleicht auf Blu-Ray


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich übernimm keine verantwortung für etwaige schäden
Der Film heißt REC ich schick aber auch per Pn


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Aha, also so ähnlich wie_ Blair_ _Witch Project_, verstehe. Mal sehen...


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@Doney
Du bist unter 18 du darfst den nicht haben 


EDIT: Nix für Leute mit Herzschwirigkeiten,ihr sterbt bestimmt.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ey das is mein thread also raus mit dem link


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

yipii ich knipps mal die lichter aus und schalt mein aw1500 paar stufen höher


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich holn mir lieber in SD und nich in SuperlowspanishD mit englischen untertitel


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Btw: Der Film ist offiziel ab 18

Ich trau mich nicht den letzen Teil zu sehen.hab morgen Test und keine Lust nicht schlafen zu können,wegen Angst 

Lol auf der 1.Threadseite wird der Film auch gelobt.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich hab auch schon von ihm gehört... war das nich immer der trailer wo man nur die schreienden kinobesucher gefilnmt hat und zusammengeschnitenn und als trailer un so mit dem ganzen mist und so überhaupt so und alles?


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

NE da gibts keine Kinobesucher und so überhaupt


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

da gabs aber iwie... ma son trailer und so ... mit nem horrorfilm und ´der soll so hart gewesen sein und deswegen ham die für den trailer einfach nur die kinobesucher gefilmt... ach kA


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> da gabs aber iwie... ma son trailer und so ... mit nem horrorfilm und ´der soll so hart gewesen sein und deswegen ham die für den trailer einfach nur die kinobesucher gefilmt... ach kA



War das nicht _Paranormal Activity_?

Ich bin ein gestandener Kerl, und habe schon derbe Filme gesehen, aber ich muss Mann genug sein und eingestehen:

Bei _Paranormal Activity_ ging mir echt die Muffe


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

_Paranormal Activity_ ist doch völlig gekünstelt und nur was für leichtgläubige Menschen, die schon erschrecken, wenn man die Tür aufmacht...


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

okay den zieh ich mir auch noch rein^^ oh gott... ich hatt ja schon bei den billigen youtube-geistervids angst weil ich immer überlege ob sowas doch möglich is...

das kranke is... es gibt ja wirklich leute die so ne derbe psychose ham dass die geister und dämonen und fratzen sehn... ich glaub ich würd mich killn... ich würd das echt nich aushalten...

also ich hab echt nich viel schiss aber vor richtig derben geister-filmen hab ich mordsschiss... allein dokus über geisterhäuser erschrecken mich schon... 

nach solchen filmen hab ich immer angst bvor spiegeln und fenstern... is ganz schlimm... ich glaub ich habn trauma


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Solch paranormale Schreckgespenster sind Einbildungen und Hirngespinste; nichts als faule Tricks und Angstmache in meinen Augen.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Kann Masters of Horror empfehlen sind so Kurzfilme.Aber so jetzt der krasseste keine Ahnung ich fand damals Haus der 1000 Leichen krass aber mittlerweile hmm.....


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

eben... aber es gibt leute die das wirklich sehn... aber eben als hirngespinst aufgrund von psychischen krankheiten... 

hattest du schonmal einen richtig derben fiebertraum... isn gutes beispiel... stell dir das mal ganztags zehn mal schlimmer vor 

bei meinem ersten fiebertraum kamen die wände näher... ich war 10 oder so... ich hatte heidenangst... bei späteren fieberträumen war es so dass sie dir einfach das höchstmaß an stress abverlangen und du kurz vorm durchdrehn bist... 

und jeder sieht im fieberwahn was andres... und so kann einer mit ner dauerpsychose total abdrehn


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich kenne nur Albräume, bei denen man weiß, dass es ein Traum ist, aber nicht aufwachen kann und alles Schlimme was man sich vorstellt oder an das man denkt, passiert sofort...hatte ich erst heute wieder.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Immmer wenn ich gespürt habe,dass ich einen Albtraum habe bin ich einfach Aufgestanden.Ich weiß klingt komisch aber so hatte ich noch nie einen richtigen Alptraum,natürlich hatte ich Angst in der Zeit als ich noch nicht aufgewacht bin.
OMFG mir fällt grade ein was ich gemacht habe als ich das erste mal alleine Zuhause war übernacht.Da war ich 11 oder so.Vor dem Schlafen gehen Küchenmesser und Baseballschläger genommen,alles durchgesucht.Hab auf Sofa geschlafen,weil es am allernähesten am Eingang war.Neben Sofa lag Küchenmesser,Schläger und Taschenlampe.Hatte so eine Angst das Einbrecher kommen.Heute kann ich darüber nur


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ach bei albträumen muss ich immer innerlich lachen^^ 

einmal hat bei mir king-kong hinterm haus das feld umgeackert, immer wieder runter und wieder hoch und irgendwann hat er unser haus mit umgeackert... den traum werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

LOL dikutieren wir über unsere Albträume.Den einzigen an den ich mich errinere war,da war ich so auf 'ner Bank in meiner Grundschule kommt da so aufeinmal voll der kleine Krebs vorbei,hab voll schiss vor dem,aufeinmal wird der zu soner Riesenspinne.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Paranormal Activity_ ist doch völlig gekünstelt und nur was für leichtgläubige Menschen, die schon erschrecken, wenn man die Tür aufmacht...



Deine dreisten Behauptungen darfst Du gerne für Dich behalten und den Obercoolen vor denen spielen, die Du damit beeindrucken kannst.

Deine Art mit Anderen umzugehen - im ganzen Forum - geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

bitte nicht streiten... ich meine... ja two-face kann manchmal ziemlich... direkt sein aber nicht hauen


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Deine dreisten Behauptungen darfst Du gerne für Dich behalten und den Obercoolen vor denen spielen, die Du damit beeindrucken kannst.
> 
> Deine Art mit Anderen umzugehen - im ganzen Forum - geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse, um ehrlich zu sein.



Wo hab ich denn den Obercoolen markiert? Wen wollte ich damit beeindrucken? Das war meine Meinung, sonst nix.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Deine "Meinung" ist aber Doppeldeutig da du mit 





> _Paranormal Activity_ ist doch völlig gekünstelt und nur was für leichtgläubige Menschen, die schon erschrecken, wenn man die Tür aufmacht...


zwar deine Meinung geäußert hast,gleichzeitig aber indirekt klargemacht hast das du keine Angst vor dem/solchen Film(en) hast,und wenn man keine Angst hat ist man "cool",allerdings glaubt dir Nucleus das nicht und er meint das du nur so tust,als ob  du das nicht gruselig findest um cool zu wirken


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wenn man keine Angst vor Horrorfilmen hat muss man nicht "cool" sein, wer hat denn das behauptet? 

Offenbar werden meine Beiträge immer anders aufgenommen, als es sein soll


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Angst vor Horrorfilmen hat muss man nicht "cool" sein, wer hat denn das behauptet?


Cool ist ja übersetzt Kalt und mit Kalt ist emotionslos gemeint(das war die 1.Definiton von cool,bevor paar Jugendliche gesagt haben es ist cool wenn man Gangster-Cappies anzieht und hackenkreuze an Schulwände malt etc.)
Und wenn du emotionslos bist hast du keine Angst und bist damit cool.Logisch oder?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nanu, wusste noch gar nicht, dass ich ein Roboter bin, aber danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Emotionslos zu sein ist irgendwie cool...


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nö, wie Mr. Spock will ich nicht enden.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

o m a n h a b f e r t i g g e g u c k t d e r w a r v o l l l g e m e i n a n g s t b i b b e r b i b b e r ab part 6 gingen die lichter wieder an und die ls hab ich runter dreheen müssen^^
ich dachte das 28 days later das mas aller dinger  ist


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Gut das es dir gefallen hat
Kennt ihr Braindead?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Kann mir mal einer per PN den Link von Part 1 schicken?
Ich glaube, nicht das richtige gefunden zu haben.
Denn einer hat ja geschrieben im ersten Part soll man bei 7:24 anfangen zu schauen.
Den ersten Part den ich fand war aber nur 4 Minuten lang
Die restlichen Teile werde ich dann wohl bei den related Videos finden


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



thrian schrieb:


> Gut das es dir gefallen hat
> Kennt ihr Braindead?



Japp, von Peter Jackson.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Gesehen?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Japp, in _From Dusk Till Dawn_ gibt's ne nette Anspielung auf den Film. 
Reichlich übertriebene Splatter-Effekte und geht über jede Grenze des guten Geschmacks hinaus. 
Wurden auch über 300 Liter Filmblut verwendet, da kommt bis heute, soweit ich weiß, kein anderer Film ran.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab grad nur gesehen was alles rausgeschnitten/gecutet wurde und das reicht mir eigentlich schon.Auch wenn die Rasenmeherszene in anbetracht das man ein Gartengerät benutzt irgendwie lustig ist.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mmm, der Film ist eigentlich eine Parodie auf die Horroelemente der alten Schule, da wurden gewisse Szenen so dermaßen überdreht, dass es einfach nicht mehr lustig ist.


----------



## Opheliac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Fand den schon extremst kommisch genauso wie Jacksons Bad Taste.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

hey two-face kannst du mal nen echt gemeinen horrerpsychothrillersplatter film empfehlen
am we würd ich es mir dan reinziehn^^
so ne mischung aus rec und paranormal activity wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab jetzt mal Part 1-4 von Rec. gestreamt
Ich schau sie jetzt mal an (oder nach dem duschen?) und werde dann berichten, falls ich dazu noch in der Lage bin

Wie ist der denn im Vergleich zu Blair Witch Project bezgl. des Gruselfaktors?
Denn B W P fand ich langweilig, und wegen der dt. Synchro einfach nur nervtötend.
Wie die weibliche Hauptdarstellering geheult hat ging mir einfach nur tierisch auf die Nüsse, und es konnte sich keinerlei Spannung aufbauen.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Pfff, ich kenne keinen "echt gemeinen horrerpsychothrillersplatter film". Es gibt vielleicht ein paar Horrorfilme die relativ unterhaltend sind, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Pfff, ich kenne keinen "echt gemeinen horrerpsychothrillersplatter film". Es gibt vielleicht ein paar Horrorfilme die relativ unterhaltend sind, mehr aber auch nicht.



los sag schon welcher hat dich geschockt  will wissen.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> los sag schon welcher hat dich geschockt  will wissen.


ist dir REC nicht genug


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab .REC noch nicht gesehen, ich werde ihn mir auf Blu-Ray kaufen.
_Final Destination_ und _Hostel_ haben mich damals beeindruckt, allerdings sind auch die eher unterhaltend - ich kenne keinen Horrorfilm, der seine Aufgabe als Horrofilm auch erfüllt... die meisten Horrorfilme sind nur billige Splattermovies ohne jeglichen Hauch an Qualität. Wenn ich "geschockt" werden will, dann spiele ich entsprechende Horror-Games, da nimmt man nämlich am Geschehen teil und sieht nicht nur zu.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



thrian schrieb:


> ist dir REC nicht genug



rec hat mir sehr gut gefallen..
der war echt gemein
schade den hätt ich mir für das we aufheben solln.


----------



## Opheliac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also Rec fand ich öde, liegt aber daran das ich noch die Splatterfilme der 90 Jahre gewöhnt bin.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Also Rec fand ich öde, liegt aber daran das ich noch die Splatterfilme der 90 Jahre gewöhnt bin.



War das nicht dieser unglaublich dämliche spanische Film, in dem die Leute in einem Hochhaus eingesperrt sind, während von draußen wegen eine Quarantäne verriegelt wird?

Der war ja mal übelst schlecht... und besonders erschreckend war der auch nicht.

Nur die letzten zwei Minuten sind grandios mit der spindeldürren Tusse


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Also Rec fand ich öde




sry aber jeder gesunde mensch müsste doch spätestens bei REC b i b b e r n oder nicht


----------



## Opheliac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jup war er. Da liegen mir Filme wie Return of the Living Dead 1-3 mehr am Herzen.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> sry aber jeder gesunde mensch müsste doch spätestens bei REC b i b b e r n oder nicht


Nein der ist harmlos.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

In der Tat - der ist harmlos 

Der war nicht mal gruselig... über weite Teile des Filmes habe ich darüber nachgedacht ob ich einschlafen solle oder nicht.

Ich stehe mehr auf Klassiker wie _Tanz der Teufel_ (vor allem der Zweite war geil) 

Ansonsten gerne Lustiges wie _Botched_ oder _Drag Me To Hell_ (Sam Raimi ist, bis auf die Spiderman-Ausrutscher, ein Gott)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Nein der ist harmlos.



hey du willst mich nur ärgernstimmts

kannst du mal so nen grusel film empfehlen.

@nucleus 
du schaust spider schwein und findest ihn auch noch gruselig


----------



## Opheliac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Sehe ich genauso. Tanz der Teufel war aber auch Klasse. Aber ich liebe immer noch Return of the Living Dead 3 wegen Melinda Clarke.


RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hey du willst mich nur ärgernstimmts


Nö, Rec ist nun leider ziemlich öde.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Alter Lüstling


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ohpeliac Return of the Living Dead 3 <<< auf dem cover ist bat-girl abgelichtet..soll das nen grusel film sein.


----------



## Opheliac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja genau ist Batgirl und ist ein Superheldenfilm.

Kulturbanause



Nucleus schrieb:


> Alter Lüstling



Gehört nunmal mit zu denn geilsten Zombies.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Schon bei den grauen Balken bei Rec. grausts mich.....wenn ich nur in den Augenwinkeln das Graue vernehme hab ich schon keine Lust mehr. Das stört extrem, aber dennoch werde ich weiter schauen.


----------



## Opheliac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab dich nicht so und nimms wie ein Mann. So schlimm ist der Film nu auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Hab dich nicht so und nimms wie ein Mann. So schlimm ist der Film nu auch wieder nicht.


Das glaub ich ja auch.
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die grauen Balken bestimmt schlimmer sind als der Film


----------



## Väinämöinen (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Tanz der Teufel finde ich irgendwie gnadenlos überbewertet. Weder besonders brutal (aber trotzdem beschlagnahmt ) noch besodners spannend.

Wenn es um Härte geht, dann muss wohl noch Cannibal Holocaust genannt werden. Der hat zwar eher keine klassischen Schockeffekte, seinen Ruf aber dennoch zurecht und ist IMHO definitiv jenseits des guten Geschmacks.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Tanz der Teufel finde ich irgendwie gnadenlos überbewertet. Weder besonders brutal (aber trotzdem beschlagnahmt ) noch besodners spannend.



Ist halt ein Klassiker - und für einen Horrorfilm wunderbar psycho - vor allem der zweite Teil ist irre geil abgedreht


----------



## psyphly (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

seed von uwe boll ^^


----------



## Doney (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



psyphly schrieb:


> seed von uwe boll ^^



oh ja.. uwe boll is immer horror ^^


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> oh ja.. uwe boll is immer horror ^^



_Postal_ war aber ein übelst lustiger Film


----------



## mercenary (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich finde am kassesten war damals the RING als man ihn das erste mal gesehen hat.
Erneutes sehen und die nachfolger waren dann nicht mehr so doll.


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

hab ich schon feed erwähnt?

ein psychopath der frauen mit fett stopft bis sie daran sterben?
etwas ekligeres hab ich mein leben vorher noch nicht gesehen 
ich glaub da bin ich gegen blut dagegen unempfindlich


----------



## Atosch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ... ebenso die szene, wo einer bei saw in einer maschine "verdreht" wird - krassr gedanke, aber man sieht nix... ^^


 
Ich hab die Uncut Version aus UK gesehen. Da sieht man die Szene bis zum bitteren ende in nahaufnahme. Ich habs überspuhlt weil da hats mir die Gedärme umgedreht. Spätestens wo ihm das erste Schienbein aus dem Fuß geplatzt ist.
Ich hab den Film dann dankend an nen Kumpel abgetreten.

Ich finde angedeutete Szenen besser. Mann muss nicht immer alles zis zum Ende zeigen. Es gibt viele Stielmittel um der Fantasie den Rest zu überlassen.


----------



## feivel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

bei saw muss ich zugeben hab ich mir absichtlich nur die fsk 18 version und nicht die komplette uncut box geholt..

saw6 im kino ging mir teils auch stark auf den magen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bei Saw ging's auch immer nur darum die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks auszuloten.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Saw ist nicht gruselig!
yeah,jetzt hab ich das auch mal gesagt


----------



## Astaroth (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei Saw ging's auch immer nur darum die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks auszuloten.


Da gibts aber wesentlich heftigeres Zeug als Saw, klar Saw ist schon ziemlich derb was die Darstellung etc betrifft.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Und? Das ändert auch nix daran.


----------



## Astaroth (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich mein wer in solch einen Film geht weiß was einen erwartet, oder etwa nicht? Da versteh ich nicht warum man sich über die Gewaltdarstellung aufregt, wenn was geschnitten wird schreien doch alle was das soll und wenn dann mal etwas dennoch brutal ist ist es auch nicht recht?
Klar sind die neueren Teile schon ziemlich brutal, ändert nichts daran, dass es meiner Meinung nach dennoch sehr gute Horrorfilme sind.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

"Sehr gute Horrorfilme" das ist ja wohl ein Widerspruch in sich
Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind mehr als 80% sämtlicher Filme, die sich in das Hororgenre einordnen, sinnloses, bekopptes Blutvergießen ohne jeglichen filmischen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die Filme würde ich aber dann als Splatter, und nicht als Horrorfilm bezeichnen

Rec. schauen wir am WE bei nem Filmeabend evtl. an, das könnte lustig werden


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Und wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied?
Gut 70 bis mindestens 60% aller Horrorfilme sind Splatterfilme und von denen, die vorgeben keine zu sein, braucht man ja gar nicht erst reden


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Du mal wieder im falschen Thread gelandet bist, Two-Face.

Oder loggst Du Dich immer nur ein um über alles und jeden zu meckern?


----------



## Astaroth (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Sehr gute Horrorfilme" das ist ja wohl ein Widerspruch in sich
> Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind mehr als 80% sämtlicher Filme, die sich in das Hororgenre einordnen, sinnloses, bekopptes Blutvergießen ohne jeglichen filmischen Unterhaltungswert.


Was ist daran ein Widerspruch in sich? Willst du etwa behaupten noch nie nen guten Horrorfilm gesehn zu haben? 
Und wenn du 80% aller Horrorfilme als sinnloses Blutvergießen betrachtest merkt man schon wie sehr du dich mit diesem Filmgenre auseinander gesetzt hast.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Astaroth schrieb:


> Was ist daran ein Widerspruch in sich? Willst du etwa behaupten noch nie nen guten Horrorfilm gesehn zu haben?


Nein, aber die meisten.



Astaroth schrieb:


> Und wenn du 80% aller Horrorfilme als sinnloses Blutvergießen betrachtest merkt man schon wie sehr du dich mit diesem Filmgenre auseinander gesetzt hast.



Ich habe mich mit diesem Filmgenre schon genug auseinandergestzt, deswegen kann ich diesem auch nix gutes abverlangen. Oder willst du etwa behaupten, dass Horrorfilme allgemein gut sind?

@Nucleus: Jaja, meine Meinung schmeckt mal wieder niemand.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied?
> Gut 70 bis mindestens 60% aller Horrorfilme sind Splatterfilme und von denen, die vorgeben keine zu sein, braucht man ja gar nicht erst reden


Splatterfilme sind keine Horrorfilme, sondern einfach langweilig......
Literweise Kunstblut....wenn dich das fürchtet, dann gute Nacht
Horrorfilme sind meiner Meinung nach eher Filme, die mit der Psyche spielen,
also quasi mit der Einbildung spielen.
Z.b. Blair Witch project oder so...wobei diese mich nicht gruseln.
Das Einzige, bei dem ich mich bis jetzt gegruselt hab, war Stalker, als man in den unterirdischen Labors ist....da bin ich gerannt, weil ich Angst hatte iwas zu sehen, was ich nicht sehen wollte


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das Einzige, bei dem ich mich bis jetzt gegruselt hab, war Stalker, als man in den unterirdischen Labors ist....da bin ich gerannt, weil ich Angst hatte iwas zu sehen, was ich nicht sehen wollte



Und DAS ist der springende Punkt:
Ich habe bis heute noch keinen Horrorfilm gesehen, der seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Horrorgames dagegen schon. Da ist man mitten drin und man erlebt das Szenario mit und sieht nicht nur zu, deswegen sind die meisten Horror-Spiele auch besser als Horrorfilme.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> *Ich habe mich mit diesem Filmgenre schon genug auseinandergestzt, deswegen kann ich diesem auch nix gutes abverlangen.*
> @Nucleus: Jaja, meine Meinung schmeckt mal wieder niemand.



Deine Meinung schmeckt sehr wohl, wenn Du nicht nur stänkerst.

Doch wenn ich Deinen Avatar irgendwo im Forum erblicke, weiß ich schon, dass Du wieder was zu meckern hast.

Anhand der im Zitat markierten Stellen frage ich mich, was Du in diesem Thread zu suchen hast...?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Aha, also wenn meine Meinung mal irgendwo aneckt (und das tut ja jede Meinung irgendwo egal von wem) dann ist's einem plötzlich wieder zu unangenehm? 
Aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung und da diesem Forum ja auch dem demokratischen Grundsatz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland entspricht, habe ich auch die Berechtigung diese zu äußern - unabhängig davon, wem sie gefällt und wem nicht.

Aber die Erfahrung, dass meine Meinung nicht immer bekömmlich ist, habe ich schon lange machen müssen.
Es ist immer irgendwie erstaunlich: entweder man stimmt mir zu 100% zu oder man ist 100% nicht meiner Meinung - dazwischen war bisher noch nie was.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Sowas Arrogantes wie Dich habe ich in über 10 Jahren internationaler Forenlandschaft selten erlebt.

Du nervst einfach nur, und Deine Meinung interessiert, hier zumindest, keine Sau.

Das Thema heißt so wie es heißt um darüber zu diskutieren, welche Filme hart sind, und nicht welche Horrorfilme es schaffen Mr. Ice-blooded Two-Face Hyper Dude zu erschrecken oder ihm zu gefallen.

Gratuliere - Du bist der Zweite auf meiner Ignore-List.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sowas Arrogantes wie Dich habe ich in über 10 Jahren internationaler Forenlandschaft selten erlebt.
> 
> Du nervst einfach nur, und Deine Meinung interessiert, hier zumindest, keine Sau.
> 
> ...



Und genau DAS meinte ich mit meiner persönlichen Erfahrung
Aber der verklemmte Two-Face kann ja wie immer nur motzen


----------



## feivel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

sry. doppelanlage


----------



## feivel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

offtopic..das könnt ihr in der rumpelkammer ausdiskutieren würd ich sagen.


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Matyrs und REC sind ganz gut


----------



## Acid (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

schönes thema 

ich habe schon ziemlich vieles gesehen.... saw 1-6.... als krassesten würde ich mal DEAD SNOW nennen... (ich weiß nicht ob er in de überhaupt legal ist? und ich ihn hier nennen darf..)

wobei ich sagen muss dass ich the blair witch projekt bisher am besten finde... obwohl er ja eigl garnicht brutal ist... aber ich finde ihn einfach von allen am `grußeligsten``  finde dass super genial gemacht..... da kann man sich auch bisschen reinversetzten... anders als eine ss armee die zu zombies mutiert sind wie in dead snow 

edit: rec find ich auch ganz gut... matyrs kenn ich nicht...

ich habe noch tanz der teufel... und noch paar andere fällt name gerade nimmer ein auf vhs  falls sie jemand möchte


----------



## der Türke (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der BEste Horro Komodien  ist Zombieland einfach geil!!1


----------



## Doney (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ja oder armee der finsternis ^^ so ein schrott


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> Der BEste Horro Komodien  ist Zombieland einfach geil!!1


Jop Zombieland is sowas von geil
REC is auch ein sehr guter Film meiner Meinugn nach, aber echt ekelig is Mordum
Der Film is kein Horror sondern nur pervers und abartig


----------



## Jax (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

kennt ihr Lesbian Vampire Killers?
der Film ist trashig


----------



## W0LVE (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Was ist los?Gibts keine neuen Vorschläge?
Fand den Thread klasse.Habe da ein paar nette schmankerl für nen Video Abend mit Freunden rausgelesen und brauche mehr.
Was ich hier raus habe und mich ziemlich beeindruckt hat war:

INSIDE

Der Film ist echt krass meiner Meinung nach.Bricht das ein oder andere Tabu Thema.Hab so was vorher noch nicht gesehen.Kam gut an bei einer geselligen Videorunde und hat die Messlatte in sachen Horror sehr hoch gesetzt.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre von Michael Bay fand ich zum Teil schon schlimm.
Aber es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Es geht doch nichts über den guten alten "Tanz der Teufel" (Evil Death).


----------



## Nucleus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über den guten alten "Tanz der Teufel" (Evil Death).



Ich glaube Du meinst "Evil Dead" 

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu - vor allem der zweite Teil ist sagenhaft!


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*Halloween 2* (also der ganze neue von Rob Zombie OFDb - Halloween II (2009) ) war echt extrem hart - und zwar hart an der Grenze, dass ich abschalten wollte... totaler Mist, dauernd irgendwelche doofe Möchtegern-Kunst-Traumsymbolik - völlig vermurkst... und das hat nix mit Rob Zombies Szil zu tun: Haus der 1000 Leichen, Devil'S Rejects und das erste Halloween-Remake fand ich nämlich gut. Und es hat auch nix damit zu tun, dass der Film kaum was mit dem orignalen Halloween zu tun hat: der Film wäre auch für sich gesehen mit einem völligen anderen Titel und Tom Taylor oder Nigel Nerd oder Awolf Aitler statt Michael Meyers Bockmist...


Vorgestern hab ich *Saw 6* http://www.ofdb.de/film/184276,Saw-VI im Orginal gesehen - der war schon teils ziemlich hart, zB schon Anfang 



Spoiler



Von zwei Leuten überlebt nur der, der innerhalb von 60 sek Countdown mehr von sich opfert... ein dicker Mann schneidet sich mehrere Stücke seines Bauches weg, eine Frau hat sich mit einem Messer schon halb die Hand abgeschnitten, als sie merkt, dass "nur" eine Hand evlt. nicht reichen könnte... dann hackt die sich den Arm ca. Höhe Mitte Oberarm mit einem Beil ab, und braucht dafür weit mehr als nur einen Hieb...  und der Arm ist dann schwerer als die 3-4 Fetzen Schweinebauch 


 
Und von der Story her war es eine positive Steigerung im Vergleich zu den vorigen Teilen, die 6,5 Punkte bei ofdb sind absolut in Ordnung (das ist da schon ein recht guter Wert). Der wäre auch ohne die Gewalt explizit zu zeigen recht spannend.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die Originalversion von 1981 von_ Halloween 2_ ist ja auch beschlagnahmt.
War aber auch nicht sonderlich begeistert.


----------



## LionelHudz (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Umal was zum Thema beizutragen nen ich auch mal ein paar meiner Lieblingsfilme. Sind zwar schon älter und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich mich heut noch so wie früher gruseln würde als kleiner Mann: The Fog - Nebel des Grauens, das Original, man sieht nicht viel (eigendlich garnichts) aber gerade das macht es so spannend genau wie in "Die Mächte des Wahnsinns". Es muss nicht immer sinnlos viel Blut fließen, davon werden die Filme auch nicht besser. Ebenso "Die Fliege" (mit Jeff Goldblum), sowas nenn ich Horror. Auch Hellraiser und Wishmaster (beide Teil 1) fand ich sehr gut damals. Bin zwar auch ein Fan von Splatter und gutem Horror aber in den letzten Jahren kam doch nur noch Schrott!


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Muss ich zustimmen John Carpenders the Fog ist einfach genial ,kommt ganz ohne splatter und son Mist aus.
Das Remake des Films ist einfach nur schei*e.


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

guckt euch REC. an ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Raikoon schrieb:


> guckt euch REC. an ^^


Ist langweilig....


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@Dustin91:Welchen Film findest du denn heftig?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

"A Fragile Ghost Story" kennt vllt. kaum jmd. aber den fand ich, nicht unbedingt hart, aber die ein oder andere gruselige Stelle hat er schon.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bis jetzt hab ich leider noch keinen gefunden, der mich gegruselt hat.
Habs schon mit Blair Witch Project, A Tale Of Two Sisters und tausenden anderen hier genannten Filmen versucht. Bin einfach zu abgestumpft für Grusel in Filmen.
Oft saßen alle neben mir und bibberten, ich saß da und dachte:"Alter, was geht denn mit denen"
Bei Spielen grusel ich mich schon eher, da man da ja der "Akteur" selbst ist.
Siehe auch Horror-Games-Thread.


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

naja okay eigentlich habe ich mich auch noch nicht wirklich erschreckt ^^ nur einmal bei Condemned Criminal Origins. Alles dunkel im Zimmer und dann Headset volle Lautstärke ^^


----------



## Doney (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Raikoon schrieb:


> naja okay eigentlich habe ich mich auch noch nicht wirklich erschreckt ^^ nur einmal bei Condemned Criminal Origins. Alles dunkel im Zimmer und dann Headset volle Lautstärke ^^



aber nich an der stelle im treppenhaus wo man einen schrank aufmacht und so ne junkie-tante rausgeprungen kommt und dich anschreit...

oder wars doch in der umkleide im spint als man ein foto machen soll und der typ doch noch lebt... da bin ich am meisten erschrocken obwohl ich die szene schon kannte 

Topic:

verdammt ich wollte doch REC besorgen...


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> aber nich an der stelle im treppenhaus wo man einen schrank aufmacht und so ne junkie-tante rausgeprungen kommt und dich anschreit...
> 
> oder wars doch in der umkleide im spint als man ein foto machen soll und der typ doch noch lebt... da bin ich am meisten erschrocken obwohl ich die szene schon kannte
> 
> ...



xD die mit dem Spint stimmt da habe ich mich auch mal erschreckt gehabt  ganz vergessen nein da habe ich in so nen Treppenhaus geschaut und dann kam nen Typ auf mich zu  war aber keine Szene sah eher wie nen Bug im Spiel aus


----------



## Xrais (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

mir geht es ähnlich , ich kenne eigentlich alle guten horror und gruselfilme und man stellt fest das die meisten von früher den heutigen müll in grund und boden stampfen 

also ich verfolge auch den thread schon ziemlich lange aber ich kenne jeden der hier genanten film und hoffe mal auf weitere vorschläge


----------



## Doney (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

letztens den exorzist im TV gesehn ...

is kult... aber ich find ihn trotzdem iwie... komisch


----------



## Böhser Cabal (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

"Der Weiße Hai".

Und zwar so lange, (fast 80 Minuten), in denen man den Hai NICHT sieht.

Spannung pur nur durch indirekte Gewalt.

Danach dient der Blecheimer mit Zähnen eher der allgemeinen Belustigung.
(Vom heutigen Standpunkt aus betrachtet.)

Aber das "DummDummDummDummDumm" in der Musik ist zeitlos und absolut genial.

Ich werfe dem Film aber vor allem vor, dass durch ihm viele Haie fast vor der Ausrottung stehen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ausrottung eher weniger, eher eine etablierte Angst.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ausrottung eher weniger, eher eine etablierte Angst.



Das vielleicht noch zusätzlich.

Aber Fakt ist, dass der große weiße Hai auf der Liste der bedrohten Tierarten steht.

Und Steven Spielberg trägt eine gewaltige Mitschuld daran.


Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nö, der Hai wird aus ganz anderen Gründen gejagt - NICHT aus Angst.


----------



## Xrais (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, der Hai wird aus ganz anderen Gründen gejagt - NICHT aus Angst.



haifleisch und bei krokodilen und alligatoren ist es auch oft die haut , jetzt aber bitte  wieder vorschläge


----------



## der Türke (7. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ausrottung eher weniger, eher eine etablierte Angst.



Angst wäre ein Grund ihn nicht zu Jagen. 

Aber wir wissen ja, dass der Hai in Japan und China als Delikates gilt.

Müssen die Japons immer alles Essen was sich bewegt? nur weil sie alle keine Laktose verdauen können.


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

also oldboy fand ich ziemlich hart


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Ahab schrieb:


> oooooh jaaaa [Rec]. bei dem film hatte ich sone angst wie zuletzt, als ich mit 10 jahren Halloween 4 sah  rec is meine derzeitige referenz in sachen angst und schock. ich hab schon sehr viele horrorfilme gesehn, aber rec schießt da echt den vogel ab. also für den der schon alles durchhat- rec reinziehn. und man fühlt sich wieder wie im frühpubertätsalter


REC ist echt HAMMER 
aber da gibt es noch so viele Lielingsfilmchen von mir :AVP1,AVP2,Saw 1-5,Halloween,Texas Chainsaw Massacare,Funny Games U.S.,  Scream 1,REC, Mirrors, Haus der 1000 Leichen ,The Ring 1, Planet Terror, Zimmer 1408 ,Der Nebel, The  Stangers, Schweigen der Lämmer, und noch viele andere


----------



## Nucleus (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

REC. war nicht nur der langweiligste sondern auch einer der schlechtesten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe...


----------



## der Türke (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



emazemc schrieb:


> also oldboy fand ich ziemlich hart




Du fandest Old Boy hart? weswegen? bestimmt seine aussage über das gas das gegen die Tschechen benutzt worden ist.

Ein Sau Geiler Film aber nichts das ich in Horro einordnen würden


----------



## mixxed_up (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hatte auch mal bei den "Der Fluch - The Grudge" Teilen und den "The Ring" Teilen echt Shiss bekommen. Und bei The Fog - Nebel des grauens ... OMG ...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> Du fandest Old Boy hart? weswegen? bestimmt seine aussage über das gas das gegen die Tschechen benutzt worden ist.
> 
> Ein Sau Geiler Film aber nichts das ich in Horro einordnen würden


  deswegen heißt der Thread ja auch "... Horror-Film/*Thriller*...." 

Das Vorgehen mit dem Hammer is halt auch schon recht "hart", vor allem weil es eben KEIN Horror ist - bei Horror geht es ja immer um "Monster" oder Zombies oder besessene Leute, das sind wirklich REIN erfundene Dinge, die es in Echt nicht gibt - bei oldboy ist die Gewalt aber "realistisch", das ist eine Story und ein Charakter, die theorerisch passieren könnte. Das macht die Aktion halt krasser, als wenn ein Michael Meyers zum 5. mal trotz zerspaltenem Schödel wiederaufersteht und einem mit dem Hammer den Kopf einschlagen würde.


----------



## der Türke (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> deswegen heißt der Thread ja auch "... Horror-Film/*Thriller*...."
> 
> Das Vorgehen mit dem Hammer is halt auch schon recht "hart", vor allem weil es eben KEIN Horror ist - bei Horror geht es ja immer um "Monster" oder Zombies oder besessene Leute, das sind wirklich REIN erfundene Dinge, die es in Echt nicht gibt - bei oldboy ist die Gewalt aber "realistisch", das ist eine Story und ein Charakter, die theorerisch passieren könnte. Das macht die Aktion halt krasser, als wenn ein Michael Meyers zum 5. mal trotz zerspaltenem Schödel wiederaufersteht und einem mit dem Hammer den Kopf einschlagen würde.




Das ist Chuck Norries wie er im Buche steht


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

jo oldboy is halt recht realistisch und die grundstimmung is einfach irgendwie bedrücken.. allein die szene wo er diesen lebenden tintenfisch ist.. wiederlich!!!

aber der film ansich is halt geil


----------



## Doney (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

gibts eigentlich auch harte ernste trickfilme?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch harte ernste trickfilme?


 
Klar doch, aber einen "bekannten" kenn ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht...

Aber es gibt FSK18-Trickfilme, auch außerhalb von "Schulmädchen mit Glocken groß wie Wassermelonen werden von Pflanzendemönen vergewaltigt"-Mangas  

zB OFDb - Elfen Lied [TV-Serie] (2004) 

oder es gibt auch nen Trickfilm zum Spiel "Dead Space" mit FSK18.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch harte ernste trickfilme?



Pff,_ Animatrix_, _STAR WARS: Clone Wars_ (immerhin ist die erste Staffel, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ab 16), _Hellsing_ und hauptsächlich viele Animes aus dem Osten.


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bei Hellsing bitte die OVAs nennen


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja Dead Space gibts als Trickfilm


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nennt sich *Dead Space: Downfall*


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Nennt sich *Dead Space: Downfall*


Genau


----------



## padme (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Nennt sich *Dead Space: Downfall*



..und den find ich auch echt gelungen.


----------



## netheral (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich wette, dass einige Dinge bereits genannt wurden.

Selber kann ich diesen ganzen Splatterkram nicht ab. Selbst SAW kann ich die neueren, blutigeren Teile nicht ertragen, bei Filmen wie Hostel ists ganz vorbei.

Aber einige Filme haben mich echt gethrillt, wobei es auch Filme sind, die durchaus von anderen Leuten nicht sonderlich toll gefunden werden:
- Blair Witch Project: Gedankenkino, man sieht nix, wirkt wie selbstgedreht - Wenn man sich drauf einlässt, schockt der Film gerade, weil man im Grunde nie etwas sieht. Aber dieser Thrill ist da, man spürt es. Ich zumindest. ^^
- Sieben: Dieser Film baut eine Atmosphäre auf, die für mich intensiver als jeder Horrorstreifen kommt. Die ganze Welt wirkt in diesem Film falsch und krank.
- Die Vergessenen: Ein Thriller mit Ufos und Entführungen als Thema. Auch eher ein Thriller, dazu einer mit einem verdammt unbefriedigende Ende. Man will mehr erfahren. Dieses "Sie wissen alles über dich" und "Du kannst graben so tief du willst, du wirst nie etwas herausfinden" sind für mich purer Thrill.
- Saw 1: Ein für mich gelungener Psychothriller, auch wenn mir die umgedrehte Bärenfalle viel zu arg war. Diese kalte Angst, die da rüberkommt, ist echt extrem. Und wenn man sieht, wie die Polizei ihn einfach nicht bekommt, wärend die Opfer um ihr Leben bangen. Der 2. war lange nicht zu stark. Der 3. ging mir schon fast zu sehr in Richtung Splatter, ich habe ihn nicht ganz anschauen können, weil solche Folterszenen bei mir schon körperlichen Schmerz auslösen.
- Cube: Die Atmosphäre wird wohl kein 2. Film so hinbekommen. Für mich einer der intensivsten Thriller, wobei es fast schon Horror ist, da einfach alles so surreal rüber kommt. Keiner weiss, warum er durch dieses Teil kriecht und Gefahr läuft, von den Fallen zerlegt zu werden. Dazu diese Charaktere: Man weiss, dass es bald Zündstoff geben wird.

Zu Dead Space: Downfall. Ehrlichgesagt fand ich ihn nicht sonderlich gut, aber er war mal etwas anderes. Besonders, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich Dead Space niemals spielen könnte. ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Saw 1,2,3,4 finde ich die besten Saws^^


----------



## der Türke (11. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar doch, aber einen "bekannten" kenn ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht...
> 
> Aber es gibt FSK18-Trickfilme, auch außerhalb von "Schulmädchen mit Glocken groß wie Wassermelonen werden von Pflanzendemönen vergewaltigt"-Mangas
> 
> ...



Elfenfield? bah.
Hellsing besonderes die OVA 3 ist mein Lieblingsteil  einfach geil


----------



## CrazyBanana (12. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

kennt irgenwer The Strangers fand ich recht Spannend


----------



## Damager (12. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich kenne auf jedem Fall den schlechtesten "Horror of War"
der ist echt noch schlechter als "Killertomaten greifen die Schweiz an"

MfG Damager


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Cannibal Holocaust. Würde ich jetzt nicht als Horror oder Thriller bezeichnen, aber der Film ist auf jeden Fall nicht ohne! (Ich persönlich fand ihn allerdings nicht so derbe)


----------



## hempsmoker (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab mir neulich noch "The Box" reingezogen. Hier kurz um was es geht (Amazon): 



> Norma (Cameron Diaz) und Arthur Lewis (James Marsden) sind eigentlich ein ganz normales junges Ehepaar mit einem kleinen Sohn und einem Haus am Rande der Stadt. Ihr idyllisches Leben gerät eines Tages plötzlich aus den Fugen, als sie ein Paket vor ihrer Haustür finden, das eine seltsame kleine Box mit einem roten Knopf enthält. Kurz darauf erscheint ein mysteriöser Fremder, der den Sinn dieser Box wie folgt erklärt: Drücken Norma und Arthur den roten Knopf, sind sie um 1 Million Dollar reicher. Allerdings, so die Botschaft, wird dadurch auch ein Mensch irgendwo auf der Welt sterben. Fortan sieht sich das ohnehin in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten steckende Ehepaar in einer teuflischen Zwickmühle. Hin- und hergerissen zwischen Verlockung und Moral entwickelt sich das Leben von Norma und Arthur zu einem albtraumhaften Horrortrip, aus dem es keine Rettung zu geben scheint.



Ich fand die Idee hinter dem Film ziemlich spannend. Die Umsetzung war auch ganz gut. Am Ende gehts einem so ähnlich wie bei dem Film "Die Vergessenen". Angucken lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Das pure Grauen sind immernoch Dokus über Schönheits-O.P.s.
Gottverdammt, ich glaube kein Zombie ist so furchterregend wie eine x-fach operierte Möchtegern-Barbie.


----------



## Kermit (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Shutter Island

Super Film. Es sprizt zwar kein Blut und Gedärme aber die schauspielerische Leistung ist genial und er gibt einem Stoff zum Überlegen. Am Schluss muss man sich fragen ob man nicht selber verrückt ist.
Am besten im Kino mit genialem Sound-system gucken.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Kermit schrieb:


> Shutter Island
> 
> Super Film. Es sprizt zwar kein Blut und Gedärme aber die schauspielerische Leistung ist genial und er gibt einem Stoff zum Überlegen. Am Schluss muss man sich fragen ob man nicht selber verrückt ist.
> Am besten im Kino mit genialem Sound-system gucken.


Jap, sehr guter Film! Ich denke sogar, das er es am Schluß doch noch mitbekommen hat, das er.... will nicht zuviel sagen. 

@Topic: Ich bin leider nicht so der Splatter Fan ala Saw und Hostel. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Humor um mir sowas anzuschauen. 
Deswegen gefällt mir in der Richtung auch Shaun of the Dead sehr gut oder Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Doney (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Jap, sehr guter Film! Ich denke sogar, das er es am Schluß doch noch mitbekommen hat, das er.... will nicht zuviel sagen.
> 
> @Topic: Ich bin leider nicht so der Splatter Fan ala Saw und Hostel. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Humor um mir sowas anzuschauen.
> Deswegen gefällt mir in der Richtung auch Shaun of the Dead sehr gut oder Hot Fuzz.



um splatter soll es hier in erster linie auch nicht geh n sondern vielmehr um Spannung (in jeglicher Form und Farbe)


----------



## W0LVE (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hat schon jemend die Filme gesehen und kann sagen ob die sich lohnen??

Jack Ketchums - Evil

Clive Barkers - Dread

Book of Blood


----------



## Dustin91 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jack Ketchum - Evil

Ich hab zuerst das Buch gelesen, dann war der Film nicht mehr so toll....


----------



## NeroNobody (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The devils Rejects  
Isn absoluter "schocker"


----------



## Cop (17. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bad Taste !


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich versteh nicht warum Shutter Island so hoch gelobt wird, die Grundidee von dem Film war gut, nur der Film hat scheiss Wendungen oder zu wenig das hat mich genervt.Gerade das Ende hat genervt, es war einfach zu Klar. Was ich gut fand, war die Irreführung am Anfang, das die Patientin keine Schuhe angehabt haben soll und seine Frau auch keine im Rückblick anhatte, aber sonst hätte man auch mehr aus dem Film machen können.


----------



## netheral (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jack Ketchum - Evil
> 
> Ich hab zuerst das Buch gelesen, dann war der Film nicht mehr so toll....


Das Buch wurde verfilmt?

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Film das Buch auch nur annähernd wiedergeben kann. Das Buch spielt a) in einer sehr hohen Liga und b) lebt vom Kopfkino.

Ob man sowas sinnvoll verfilmen kann? Es gibt einfach Bücher, die sollen Bücher bleiben und Filme, die sollen Filme bleiben. Lynch Filme z.B. könnte ich mir niemals als Buch vorstellen. Die brauchen ihre visuellen Details, die man nicht stimmig erzählen könnte.


----------



## speedymike (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

silent hill!!!

book of blood hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. ich hab vielleicht 20min ausgehalten, und dann mich und den dvd player erlöst.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jop Silent Hill fand ich auch gut, wünsche mir noch ein teil aber nen bischen heftiger. Mit mehr Verzweiflung und ohne Ausweg, das wäre Perfekt. Es sollte richtig bedrückend wirken.


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## Doney (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jop Silent Hill fand ich auch gut, wünsche mir noch ein teil aber nen bischen heftiger. Mit mehr Verzweiflung und ohne Ausweg, das wäre Perfekt. Es sollte richtig bedrückend wirken.



ich fand den film auch gut... ein nächster teil sollte nur wie die spiele etwas bedrückender und überraschender sein...

aber die sirene ind silent hill und die vögel und dann wird alles dunkel... das is so geil


----------



## A3000T (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Meine Jugendweihe


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Sex and the City! Und bald wird der zweite Teil auf die Welt losgelassen, wenn ich daran denk, stellt sich mir jetzt schon alles auf *vorangstschüttel*


----------



## Dustin91 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



netheral schrieb:


> Das Buch wurde verfilmt?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Film das Buch auch nur annähernd wiedergeben kann. Das Buch spielt a) in einer sehr hohen Liga und b) lebt vom Kopfkino.


Ja, wie ja von mir gesagt, der Film war nicht so toll....


----------



## aLbErT_94 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hostel 2 - unzensiert


----------



## Doney (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, wie ja von mir gesagt, der Film war nicht so toll....



is das nich immer so wenn ein buch verfilmt wird? 

angucken is einfach für viele (wie mich ) leichter als lesen


----------



## der Türke (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i....pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/rollen.gif


----------



## Doney (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



der Türke schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i....pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/rollen.gif



sag ich auch immer


----------



## Xerxes300 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wurde Mirrors mit Kiefer Sutherland schon erwähnt ?
nachdem wollt ich mich ne woche nicht mehr vor nem spiegel stelln 

Edit: bei Amazon gibts REC 2 hat den schon jemand gesehn ?


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich fand Paranormal Activities auch nicht ganz ohne!


----------



## hempsmoker (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja, der war ziemlich krass. Meine Freundin wollte das Ende gar nicht sehen . 

Heute schaun wir uns vllt. noch The Descent 2 an. Mal sehen was der so kann. Ich berichte dann .


----------



## Doney (24. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ja, der war ziemlich krass. Meine Freundin wollte das Ende gar nicht sehen .



was? REC2 oder paranormal actimel?


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich fand Paranormal Activities auch nicht ganz ohne!



/sign

Einer der beklemmendsten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Doney schrieb:


> was? REC2 oder paranormal actimel?


 actimel.. ist das nicht ein joghurt drink zum besser kacken?


----------



## Doney (26. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Sash schrieb:


> actimel.. ist das nicht ein joghurt drink zum besser kacken?



nein das war activia  actimel is der für die abwehrkräfte


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ist doch alles das gleiche. und ältere denken automatisch die sind gesund wenn sie keine verstopfung haben. die werbung heutzutage ist echt schlimm, fast jeder spot dreht sich ums besser kacken.


----------



## =dragon= (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich finde Martyrs ziemlich übel.

Ist auch qualitativ echt gut der Film, nicht nur nen billiger Metzelfilm..


----------



## =dragon= (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Xerxes300 schrieb:


> Wurde Mirrors mit Kiefer Sutherland schon erwähnt ?
> nachdem wollt ich mich ne woche nicht mehr vor nem spiegel stelln
> 
> Edit: bei Amazon gibts REC 2 hat den schon jemand gesehn ?



REC 1+2 gesehen..

Fand den aber nicht so dolle wie Teil 1 irgendwie..
Es hätt keinen Nachfolger geben müssen.

War nicht viel, aber etwas schlechter wie Teil 1.

MIRRORS is übel..
Die Szene in der Badewanne..


----------



## Xerxes300 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



=dragon= schrieb:


> MIRRORS is übel..
> Die Szene in der Badewanne..




Ja die arme Amy Smart, die mochte ich in Crank 1+2 doch so


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

pervers und ekelig ist auf jeden fall seed von uwe boll. jedoch lassen mich gewaltszenen und zombiestreifen oder irgendwelche maskenmörder ala scream oder freitag der 13. kalt. am effektivsten sind filme, die eine klaustrophobische stimmung, ala blair witch projekt, aufbauen. ohne viel geschnörkel oder blut. einfach nur das spielen mit der urangst des menschen. mein tipp: pilze oder lsd schmeissen, blair witch gucken und danach nachts alleine in den wald gehen.


----------



## Xerxes300 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



psyphly schrieb:


> pervers und ekelig ist auf jeden fall seed von uwe boll. jedoch lassen mich gewaltszenen und zombiestreifen oder irgendwelche maskenmörder ala scream oder freitag der 13. kalt. am effektivsten sind filme, die eine klaustrophobische stimmung, ala blair witch projekt, aufbauen. ohne viel geschnörkel oder blut. einfach nur das spielen mit der urangst des menschen. mein tipp: pilze oder lsd schmeissen, blair witch gucken und danach nachts alleine in den wald gehen.



ich war schonmal nachts allein im wald nur mit ner taschenlampe.
war ne mutprobe aber schiss hatte ich nich so wirklich


----------



## Doney (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Sash schrieb:


> ist doch alles das gleiche. und ältere denken automatisch die sind gesund wenn sie keine verstopfung haben. die werbung heutzutage ist echt schlimm, fast jeder spot dreht sich ums besser kacken.




der satz "ich fühl mich heut so aufgebläht" is für mich auch der blanke horror

neuen werbeslogan für activia bitte!


----------



## aNgEl131284 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hi Leute ich bin hier neu, bin in dieses Forum gesto´ßen eben weil ich die besten Horror - Thriller suche, und ich habe mir alle Posts von euch durchgelesen, und leute hey es sind gute Filme dabei, aber ich finde ihr habt den Besten noch nciht genannt!!!!

Guckt euch mal bitte HIGH TENSION an!!!!!!!!!!
Dann werdet ihr eure Meinung ganz schnell ändern!!!


----------



## Nucleus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Klemmt Deine Feststelltaste?


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Event Horizon
The Ring
Open Water
Zimmer 1408
Hellraiser 1+2
Alien 1
Tanz der Teufel 1


Und die "Härte" meine ich dabei nicht von wegen der Splattereffekte. "Saw" z.B. ist total fies und brutal aber wirklich fürchten mußte ich mich da nicht.
Als Kind fand ich auch "Nightmare on Elm Street" zum fürchten. Als Erwachsener kann ich nur drüber lachen. Genauso wie das ganze Jasons Zeugs oder Filme wie "Hügel der blutigen Augen" oder "Wrong Turn". Das sind MEtzelfilme aber mehr auch nicht.

Da gabs auch noch so nen Film mit Frauen in ner Höhle und so Monstern. Wie hiess der denn nochmal?


----------



## Opheliac (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Da gabs auch noch so nen Film mit Frauen in ner Höhle und so Monstern. Wie hiess der denn nochmal?



The Descent – Abgrund des  Grauens

War aber nicht so besonders der Film.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

War einer der miesesten Streifen, die ich je gesehen habe um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Doney (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

hab grad "inglorious basterds" geguckt... is zwar nich horror... aber echt wien schlag in die fresse 

terrentino halt^^


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> The Descent – Abgrund des  Grauens
> 
> War aber nicht so besonders der Film.


Naja, aber immer noch besser als Saw 2 aufwärts(immer die selbe ********, nur brutaler) oder Filme wie "Hostel".

Ansonsten würde ich "Pitch Black" auch noch als gruselig einstufen. Besonders wenn man ihn das erste mal gesehen hat. Aber hart nicht wirklich...
Ne am härtesten war für mich *Event Horizon*. Weiß auch nicht warum aber der hat was. Die ganze Atmosphäre und das Fremde/Böse aber auch beklemmende. Wobei "Open Water" noch beklemmender ist.


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Zimmer 1408 ist doch nicht gruselig bzw. hart. Habe den jetzt noch am TV geschaut und grusel? Kein, wirklich keinmal habe ich mich erschrocken bzw. gänsehaut feeling.
Tanz der Teufel ist aber echt geil, wenn auch nicht sehr hart =D

Nightmare on Elm Street war echt klasse. Das neue Remake dagegen ist wie so oft ein FAIL.

The Ring, der gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Low schrieb:


> Zimmer 1408 ist doch nicht gruselig bzw. hart. Habe den jetzt noch am TV geschaut und grusel? Kein, wirklich keinmal habe ich mich erschrocken bzw. gänsehaut feeling.


Vielleicht lag das ja an den Werbeunterbrechungen.
Also ich fand den wo es richtig los ging schon gruselig...



> Tanz der Teufel ist aber echt geil, wenn auch nicht sehr hart =D


Dann guck dir mal die ungeschnittene Version an.

Und kommt auch drauf an was man als "Hart" definiert. Splattereffekte oder eher extreme Spannung und unerwartete Schockeffekte. Manchmal wird auch beides verbunden.

Aber es gibt eben reine Metzelfilme da ist alles vorhersehbar wie z.B. "Hügel der blutigen Augen" oder auch die letzten "SAW" Teile oder "Final Destination". Da wird nur versucht mit Brutalität und Splatter zu schocken. Sind aber für mich keine richtigen psychologischen Reisser.



> Nightmare on Elm Street war echt klasse. Das neue Remake dagegen ist wie so oft ein FAIL.


Die ersten beiden Teile war noch ok, danach wurde es einfach langweilig. Wie bei so vielen Filmen.


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja der erste Teil ist der beste. Der Anfang als er in seinen Handschuh schlüpft, die Musik...schauder pur
...dann aufeinmal springt der hinter dem Mädchen und so ein lustiges Geräusch kommt...1-2-3...


----------



## mapLayer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The orphan 
Der is Krank


----------



## Low (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der ist gut


----------



## padme (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

wurde hier schon Feast genannt?

fand ich gut, auch wenn der film den anspruch hat, sich selbst nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen..


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

da hab ich noch ein ganz besonderes schmankerl, und zwar: 

evil bong

und da gibts sogar noch ein zweiten teil:

evil bong 2: king bong is back!


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Darkness war beim ersten Mal sehr gruselig

The Descent 1&2 fand ich im übrigen sehr brauchbar, im Vergleich zu anderen Vertretern des Genres (letztes Beispiel: Freitag der 13.te Remake ..katastrophal schlecht)
auch wenn mittlerweile etwas veraltet..auch seinerzeit sehr krass und hart gewesen: Muttertag
Nekromantik für die dies mit dem Magen haben.
und was ich auch nicht ganz so einfach verpackt hab war Re-Animator


PS: Evil Bong hört sich eher nach Kifferfilm an

da fällt mir noch ein dass es ja sonen Film mit ner Killerm****i gibt


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

High Tension ist wirklich nicht schlecht, den sollte man gesehen haben...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Paranormal Activity fand ich krass, aber auch nur, wenn man alleine und im dunkeln ohne jegliche Ablenkung ihn sich reinzieht.


----------



## Opheliac (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



feivel schrieb:


> da fällt mir noch ein dass es ja sonen Film mit ner Killerm****i gibt


 
Der Film hieß Teeth war aber öde.
Absolut Kult ist noch Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## goofy84 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich weiss nicht mehr wie der Film hieß: aber die Zombie Geschichte im Kaufhaus fand ich gut und die beiden Teile 28 days und 28 days later. Resi fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## padme (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



goofy84 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht mehr wie der Film hieß: aber die Zombie Geschichte im Kaufhaus fand ich gut und die beiden Teile 28 days und 28 days later. Resi fand ich auch nicht schlecht.



der film hat mehrere namen, wie einfach zombie oder zombie-das original aber hier in deutschland ist der auch bekannt als zombies im kaufhaus.
und dann gibts noch ein zombie hängt am glockenseil usw, das war mal so eine ganze reihe ende der 7oer glaub ich.
fand ich auch ganz gut

und ja evil bong ist eigentlich ein kifferfilm, läuft aber unter horror, da die bong die schlechte angwohnheit hat, alle zu töten die von ihr rauchen, muss man aber auch nicht geshen haben


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Der Film hieß Teeth war aber öde.
> Absolut Kult ist noch Night of the Living Dead.




nein ...

ich meinte Penetration Angst - **** mich bis du stirbst


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



feivel schrieb:


> nein ...
> 
> ich meinte Penetration Angst - **** mich bis du stirbst



Gut dann weißt du schonmal welchen du nicht schauen brauchst nämlich Teeth, sind beide von der Story her gleich.


----------



## facehugger (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mich haut auch nichts mehr aus den Latschen, aber "Wrong Turn"
war glaub ich nicht so schläscht, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## goofy84 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

fand ich auch gut !!!


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Naja gab bessere aber auch schlechtere als Wrong Turn.


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

danke für die warnung 


hab ich schon feed erwähnt??
wo die dicken frauen gestopft werden bis sie sterben?
und das im internet übertragen wird....recht spannend. bis eklig


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nicht schlecht war auch die Guinea Pig Reihe besonders Kranke Story war die von Mermaid in a Manhole.


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

nein nein..das wollt ich nie sehen 
da fehlt mir das letzte bischen handlung dann doch


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Härtester Horrorfilm ist Faces of Death. Gibt für mich keinen härteren Film und ich hab wirklich schon viele Horrorfilme gesehen. FOD war in über 40 Ländern verboten.


----------



## Opheliac (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Härtester Horrorfilm ist Faces of Death. Gibt für mich keinen härteren Film und ich hab wirklich schon viele Horrorfilme gesehen. FOD war in über 40 Ländern verboten.



Ist kein Horrorfilm sondern ein Mondo Film also ein Film der im Stil einer Doku gefilmt wurde um den Anschein zu erregen das sie echt sind. Bei Fod ist ziemlich viel gefaked, einzelne Tier und Pathologenszenen sind echt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ne, da ist ziemlich viel echt bzw in manchen FOD-Teilen ist viel gefaked, in manchen weniger. Und für mich ist es klar n Horrorfilm, aber für mich ist z.B. auch Open Water n Horrorfilm, obwohl er als Thriller gehandelt wird und Scream kein Horrorfilm, obwohl er als einer gehandelt wird. Hab da so meine eigene Kategorienvergabe.


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jetzt kein Horrorfilm aber psychisch schon sehr zweifelhaft, finde ich den letzten Rambo. Vor allem als junger Vater fängt man an zu grübeln. 
Als Teen habe ich Rambo verehrt (wie alle), aber als junger Papa, naja. Vor allem die Szene mit dem Baby. Den Film habe ich dann doch nicht mit meiner Freundin angesehen.

Von den klassischen Horrorfilmen ist Tanz der Teufel für mich Kult


----------



## hempsmoker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Aus Interesse was "Faces of death" denn ist, hab ich das mal bei youtube eingegeben. Alter Schwede, das ist ja schon ganz schön krasses Zeug. Ob Fake oder nicht, durch dieses pseudomäßige Doku-Format kriegt das ganze irgendwie nen fiesen Beigeschmack. Ich bin jetzt wirklich niemand der splattermäßig leicht zu erschüttern ist, aber das war schon heftig. Vor allem find ichs ziemlich hart, dass man sich sowas bei youtube reinziehen  kann...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

In Faces of Gore is auch so gut wie alles real


----------



## xaven (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab mal von nem absoluten Horror-Freak gehört, dass der einzige Film, den er sich *nicht* bis zum Ende angesehen hat, "Men behind the sun" war. Er hat nicht ausgemacht, weil es zu langweilig war. Ich habe den nicht gesehen und ich weiß auch nicht, inwiefern der Film hier in D legal ist...


----------



## Opheliac (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja Men behind the Sun gehört mit zu den härtesten Filmen die es gibt auch besonders wegen der Tatsache das er auf wahren Tatsachen beruht.


----------



## assko (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab mir jetzt soviel hier aus dem Thread an Filmen reingezogen und es war bisher nur einer dabei der echt richtig gut war das war
Paranormal Activity

Hoffe hier kommen noch mehr vorschläge aber jetzt kommt erstmal 
Men behind the Sun
dran mal sehen ob der gut ist


----------



## feivel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

paranormal activity war der letzte schrott o_O
kann man gar nicht wirklich gruselig finden, höchstens von der schauspielkunst


was auch sehr gruselig ist find ich sind filme wie sex and the city XD
da bekommt man auch eine unangenehme gänsehaut


----------



## Opheliac (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



assko schrieb:


> Hoffe hier kommen noch mehr vorschläge aber jetzt kommt erstmal
> Men behind the Sun
> dran mal sehen ob der gut ist


  Dann viel Spaß aber weißt schon das der in Deutschland nie offiziel   erschienen ist und deswegen auch keine Deutsche Sync hat.


----------



## assko (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jo das wusste ich aber mein English geht schon halbwegs^^
Nur erst mal irgendwie an den Film kommen das wird en Problem


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Ja Men behind the Sun gehört mit zu den härtesten Filmen die es gibt auch besonders wegen der Tatsache das er auf wahren Tatsachen beruht.


 
Der muss ja echt krass sein, wenn der davon handelt, was ich vermute... 



Spoiler



ein Flm über die Männer, die hinter der britischen Boulevard-Zeitung The Sun stehen - DAS ist echt unmenschlich, angsterregend, ekelhaft und menschenverachtend! 


 

Ist jetzt zwar alles andere als wirklich "gruselig", aber ich hab neulich Zombieland gesehen, ne Zombiekomödie mit Woody Harrelson - echt ein super Film für nen DVD-Abend mit Kumpels  Aber schon krass: in der Anfangsszene sieht man nen Zombie, der Fleisch eines toten Menschen vom Arm abbeisst. In den 80er-Jahren wäre der Film nur deswegen schon indiziert worden, egal in welchem Kontext diese Szene steht - und Zombieland ist ab 16 ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die härtesten Horrorfilme sind ohnehin nicht notwendigerweise die besten. Richtig gut find ich z.B. Nightwatch (der aus Dänemark), Copykill, Jeepers Creepers, Event Horizon, Dawn of the Dead (original und Remake), Day of the Dead/Zombie 2 (original), Der Exorzist (original), Blair Witch Project, Die Mächte des Wahnsinns, Needful Things, Thinner, Rosemaries Baby, Katzenauge und The Sixth Sense.


----------



## evilkniefel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Einer der härtesten ist für mich durch die Atmo "The Hills have Eyes". Ich finde das Grundsetting und die Art der Mutanten schon recht hart.

Men behind the Sun ist fast schon ein "wichtiger" Film finde ich. Den fand ich wirklich gut. Die Gore-Einlagen sind echt übetrieben, aber da sie recht schlecht gemacht sind gehts noch so gerade...

xxxxx  fand ich langweilig, ganz ehrlich und Guinea Pig is sicherlich Exploitation-mäßig mit das fieseste was man sich reinziehn kann, mir aber auch zu wenig Story.

Der durch die Ausübung von Gewalt für mich bedrückendste und damit härteste Film ist allerdings "Jack Ketchums Evil" für mich. 
Obwohl die Details Off-Screen bleiben, fand ich den so heftig, dass ich mir den kein 2. Mal geben werde und das obwohl ich den Film brilliant finde.

Ps.: Ne echte Kannibalen-Splatter-Granate is übrigens Cannibal Holocaust und der Film hat sogar ne wertvolle moralische Aussage, auch wenn die Rahmenbedingungen seiner Entstehung sicher alles andere als moralisch wertvoll waren.


----------



## knuffbiber (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Einer der kränksten Filme der letzten Jahre ist definitiv Martyrs! Wer den noch nicht gesehen hat sollte sich sofort auf den Weg zur nächsten Videothek machen !


----------



## xaven (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Der muss ja echt krass sein, wenn der davon handelt, was ich vermute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl, nein gemeint ist der hier: Men Behind the Sun



> Ist jetzt zwar alles andere als wirklich "gruselig", aber ich hab  neulich Zombieland gesehen, ne Zombiekomödie mit Woody  Harrelson - echt ein super Film für nen DVD-Abend mit Kumpels   Aber schon krass: in der Anfangsszene sieht man nen Zombie, der Fleisch  eines toten Menschen vom Arm abbeisst. In den 80er-Jahren wäre der Film  nur deswegen schon indiziert worden, egal in welchem Kontext diese  Szene steht - und Zombieland ist ab 16 ^^


Ja, Zombieland fand ich auch extrem originell und lustig! Zudem macht Woody Harrelson mal wieder nen Superjob!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

N lustiger Zombiefilm ist auch Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## eVAC (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich habe letztesmal "À L´Interieur" geguckt.
Sehr viel Kunstblut abr es wird auch wunderbar mit der Psyche gespielt.
Ich glaube, ich habe mir insgesamt um die 5mal die Hände vor die Augen gehalten, was ich normalerweise gar nicht tue, und wenn es andere tun, eher mal nen skeptischen Blick von mir bekommen


----------



## Biosman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Einige Filme kannte ich noch gar nicht. Hab ich mir direkt mal aufgeschrieben.

Also eins der Schlimmsten dinge an die ich mich erinner ist glaube "Faces of xxxx"
Wer den nicht oder einige stellen Krank/Abstoßend oder Erschreckend findet dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Es gibt viele stellen die einen Nachdenklich machen sollten!


Ich weiss ja nicht von welchem Film hier geredet wird aber mit dem Titel verbinde ich einen "Film" eher eine Doku aus den 70gern(?) mit teilweise schauderhaften szenen... Zumal der Film auf dem Index ist und so gar nicht im Freien Handel zu finden ist.


----------



## Biosman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Desweiteren Finde ich den Thread zwar ganz toll aber dazu muss ich ehrlich mal eins loswerden: 

(auch wenn ich jetzt der buhman bin!)


Hier werden Titel bzw. Geschichten der Filme erzählt die !NICHT! jugendfrei sind!

Es werden hier zwar "Nur" Titel sowie Geschichten über diese aufgezählt aber ich glaube es gehört heute zum "A und O" das jeder Jugendliche genau weiss wo er was bekommt. 
Jeder kennt eine bestimmte Stream seite für Filme d.h ist es ein leichtes durch diese "Titel + Empfehlung die hier ausgesprochen wird" sich diese Filme zu besorgen.

Teilweise sind einige sogar auf dem Index! Laut einiger umfragen ist der größte Teil der User unter (weit unter) 18 Jahre. Für sowas wie diesen Thread hier sollte es einen Extra "Ab 18 Bereich" im Forum geben für den eine Extra Geburtsdatums abfrage + großer hinweiss für Jugendgefährdende medien aufzeigt. (Das gilt für Spiele / Filme und Musik)

Natürlich ist es ein leichtes das jeder 14 Jährige das locker umgehen kann, aber es sollte wenigstens drauf hingewiesen werden. Zumal PCGH damit auf der Sicheren seite ist und der Jugendliche damit genau weiss "Hier betrete ich Sperrgebiet auf eigene Gefahr!"

PCGH sollte ein Vorbild sein! genau wie die Foren User!


Damals ende der 90ger mit 12-13 hat mich keiner davon abgehalten Bilder auf (einer bestimmten webseite mit abbildungen von unfällen sowie misbildungen) anzugucken... bis heute hat mir das einen kleinen knicks in der Weltanschaung verpasst. Da muss ich mal ehrlich sein. Auch wenn mich einige evtl. dafür auslachen aber wenn ihr irgendwann so wie ich Kinder bekommt, denkt ihr auch anders über diese Sachen! 

Zumal jeder eine andere auffassung von Gewalt/Horror/Terror/Blut + Gemetzel hat. Daran muss man auch denken.



Ihr dürft nun zu den Steinen greifen und der erste ohne sünde soll werfen...

MfG

Biosman


p.s: Ich sehe grade das der Thread gegen einige Forenregel verstößt (Nur so nebenbei) Falls die regeln noch Aktuell sind (wovon ich ausgehe)


----------



## assko (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich musste als erstes mal richtig lachen.

Aber ein kleines bischen nur ein winziges kleines bischen haste recht


----------



## Biosman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



assko schrieb:


> Ich musste als erstes mal richtig lachen.
> 
> Aber ein kleines bischen nur ein winziges kleines bischen haste recht




Finde ich schön das ihr dir zur erheiterung beigetragen habe. Auch wenn das Thema meiner meinung nach relativ ernst zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Biosman schrieb:


> p.s: Ich sehe grade das der Thread gegen einige Forenregel verstößt (Nur so nebenbei) Falls die regeln noch Aktuell sind (wovon ich ausgehe)



Du hast recht mal sehen wie lange der Fred noch existiert. *popcorn raushol*


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Es ist hier soweit ich weiss verboten USK 18 Spiele und FSK 18 Filme zu verkaufen oder zu zeigen (Screenshots mit harmlosen Szenen sind die Ausnahme), darüber schreiben darf man hier aber. Hier steht auch nicht viel mehr als in Spielemagazinen und Film bzw Fernsehzeitungen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

FSK18 und nur drüber reden ohne Bilder ist völlig o.k laut Regeln - ob indizierte Filme noch rauseditiert werden müssen, steht noch intern zur Diskussion. Nur weil so ein Film hier mal erwähnt wird, haben wir ja nicht morgen Heerscharen verstörter 12-Jähriger, die nur Aufgrund des Postings sich furchtbare Filme besorgen und es ohne das Posting niemals im Leben getan hätten - das ist ja wohl klar. Aber es muss halt Klarheit her. 

Das Paradoxe bei der Sache ist, dass bestimmt 60-70% der in den 80ern indizierten Filme heute wohl sogar nur FSK16 bekommen würde  Da wird bei Final Destination ein Jugendlicher im Detail mit Tricktechnik nachgeahmt unter einer Glasscheibe zerquetscht und is FSK16, aber ein Film, wo tumbe Zombies rumeiern und nix passiert, außer dass Zombies erschossen werden und in einer Szene angedeutet wird, dass ein Zombie im Bauch einer Leiche rumwühlt, ist indiziert, weil die Welt damals noch zu schreckhaft für so was war und die meisten deswegen 4 Nächte lang nicht schlafen konnten... Grotesk


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Da hast du recht ... ich selbst finde an Horrorfilmen nichts was mich erschrecken würde. 

Es soll Erwachsene geben, die sich sogar bei ET unter die Bettdecke verstecken. (meine Ex zum Beispiel)


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

btw: ich hab am Freitag mit Kumpels u.a. *Paranormal Activity *gesehen - wie bitte kann man den Film gut finden? Da passiert: NICHTS!! Rein GAR nichts!!! Es ist auch nicht gruselig, nicht spannend - NULL ! Nicht mal unfreiwillig komisch! Wenn man wenigstens noch was Bettaction gesehen hätte, dann wären 5min des Film wenigstens aufregend gewesen - aber nöööö... ^^ Mir läuft da bei der Werbung auf der ARD für das "Sommerfest der Volksmusik" mit Florian Hinterlader 100 mal eher ein Schauer über den Rücken als bei PA in der Summe aller Adrenalinschübe, und der stärkste Adrenalinschub war dabei noch der, als ich merkte, dass die Erdnüsse alle waren !!! Wie in Gottes Namen kann man den auch nur ansatzweise gut oder gar "gruselig" finden? Da muss man schon jemand sein, der sich wirklich zu 100% in diese Situation reinversetzt UND auch noch daran glaubt, dass so was echt sein kann. 



Spoiler



Also ne Frau... 


 
Mein Respekt an die Macher, dass die mit so wenig Mitteln so was geschafft haben, was - wenn man es NICHT weiß - vlt sogar authentisch wirkt, und auch die Darsteller haben ihre Rolle gut gespielt, aber: nur weil etwas RELATIV gesehen ne tolle Leistung ist, muss ich es mir nicht ansehen - wenn ein Blinder ohne Arme nen Kuchen backen kann, der nicht GANZ beschissen schmeckt, sondern sogar noch halbwegs essbar ist, ist das ne Wahnsinnsleistung - den Kuchen will ich aber trotzdem nicht essen...  Da hilft es auch nix, wenn Die Kirschen (Schauspieler) auf dem Kuchen 1A-Ware sind


nee nee nee, wenigstens hatte der Film sogar Unterlänge (85min)


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hast du Blair Witch Project damals gesehen? Ging's dir da genauso?

Habe ihn gesehen, als noch keiner genau wusste, ob der Film ein Fake ist oder nicht. War sogar damals auf der gefakten FBI-Internetseite.

Zu Paranormal Activity: Ein Glück dass ich mich gut reinversetzen konnte.



Spoiler



Obwohl ich keine Frau bin. 


 Habe ihn aber allerdings nachts alleine angeguckt. Zu zweit geht einiges an Atmosphere flöten. Wahrscheinlich hattet ihr noch alle Lichter an. Bei mir war es dunkel. Und er war für mich eichtig heftig. Habe den Film im Bett geguckt und ich habe einen Sunwoofer unter dem Bett. Bei manchen Schock-Szenen stand ich im Bett .

Der Witz: Habe ihn eine Woche später mit einer Freundin angeguckt. Abends ... auch mit Licht und Popcorn. Sie fande ihn auch total öde und ich muss sagen: Der Film ist dann wirklich langweilig. Wie haben uns mehr unterhalten, weil eben nicht viel passierte. Mir kam es vor, als würde ich einen anderen Film gucken.

BTW: Bei Hansi Hinterlader krieg ich auch Schiss!


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

naja..ich glaub allein die tatsache den film ein zweites mal zu schauen, weckt in mir unglaubliche langeweile XD


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

armee der finsternis wird hier jeder kennen denke ich??

aber kennt ihr auch das alternative ende??
normalerweise wacht er ja wieder in seiner zeit auf, und ist der held in seinem kaufhaus, aber es gibt auch eine version in der er länger schläft.

ist auf jeden fall mal wert den film ungeschnitten als directors cut zu shen, wenn der film auf rtl oder so läuft ist der ja nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

hat der film nicht sogar drei enden?
gab eines, das erschien glaub ich sogar nur auf laserdisc


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



feivel schrieb:


> hat der film nicht sogar drei enden?
> gab eines, das erschien glaub ich sogar nur auf laserdisc



echt???
dann muss ich nochmal danach suchen, ich kenn jetzt nur die beiden, wobei ich den film auch erst vor kurzem ungeschnitten gesehen habe, obwohl der schon so alt ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja, Armee der Finsternis und Tanz der Teufel sind Klasse. Tanz der Teufel ist sogar ein kleines Meisterwerk, find ich.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Hast du Blair Witch Project damals gesehen? Ging's dir da genauso?


 der war viel besser, da gab es ja wenigstens eine richtige Story mit Mythos usw., "Action", verschiedene Charaktere usw. - aber toll fand ich den auch nicht. 




> Wahrscheinlich hattet ihr noch alle Lichter an. Bei mir war es dunkel. Und er war für mich eichtig heftig. Habe den Film im Bett geguckt und ich habe einen Sunwoofer unter dem Bett.


 es war auch bei uns dunkel... 




> Bei manchen Schock-Szenen stand ich im Bett .


 welche Schockszenen? Dass die beiden scheinbar keinen Job, aber trotzdem ne Villa haben?  

Im Ernst: mich hat da nix geschockt. Der timecode rattert, timecode steht, die Frau wird aus dem Bett gezogen - hat Dich das echt geschockt? ^^ Dann musst Du bei "The descent" ja sterben


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

the descent fand ich dagegen schon irgendwie sehr gruselig


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Eben, Descent war ja auch spannend, gruselig und brutal. Aber wenn ein Dämon Mehl mit seinen Käsefüßen durchs Zimmer trägt oder ne Frau durch den Gang mit Parkettboden gezogen wird und man das von einer starren Amateuerkamera aus 4-5m Entfernung mit Nachobektiv zu sehen ist, find ich das nicht sonderlich erschreckend


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wenn ihr mit dem Film "the descent" den meint, in dem ein paar Frauen in eine Höhle steigen, dann habe ich ihn gesehen.

Fand ihn spitze, aber man sieht hier ja die "Monster". Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht - Habe mich hier nicht so gegruselt, aber das lag wahrscheinlich an dem Setting. Denn ich klettere eher weniger in solchen Höhlen rum.

Ich kann mich halt irgendwie saugut in Filme reinversetzen und mein Hirn denken lassen "Das ist echt". Funktioniert bei Blair Witch oder Paranormal A. sehr gut, da man hier die "Geister/Monster" nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. Bin da schon fast stolz darauf, da so der Filmgenuss für mich dementsprechend intensiv ist.

Wobei Blair Witch Project (BWP) um Längen besser ist, als Para.Act.. Von Blair Witch 2 war ich dann schon fast enttäuscht, aber fand den auch nicht schlecht. Bin auch froh, dass ich bei BWP in dem Glauben ins Kino ging, dass es sogar echtes Filmmaterial war. War echt ein Erlebnis 



> welche Schockszenen? Dass die beiden scheinbar keinen Job, aber trotzdem  ne Villa haben?


*lach*


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hat jemand The Happening gesehen? Ich schon, war auch nett. Pandorum kann man sich auch mal angucken, ist ne Mischung aus Event Horizon, Resident Evil und Aliens.


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



feivel schrieb:


> the descent fand ich dagegen schon irgendwie sehr gruselig



wir haben uns den film heute mal angeschaut, meine frau fand ihn ganz gut. ich irendwie auch.
nebenbei haben wir dann auch grade nach kurzer internet recherche festgestellt, dass es da ein 2.teil gibt?
da bin ich mal neugierig drauf.
schönen abend


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der zweite teil von Descent ist auch recht gut.



*Nebenbei: ab jetzt bitte nur nicht-indizierte Titel. Wer nen indizierten Titel hier findet, bitte melden (Aufrufezeichen unter dem Namen des Posters) ! *


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

habe gestern wolfman gesehen, und fand den recht gut stimmungsmäßig gemacht,
die altersfreigabe find ich etwas niedrig für den gewaltfaktor.


----------



## padme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



feivel schrieb:


> habe gestern wolfman gesehen, und fand den recht gut stimmungsmäßig gemacht,
> die altersfreigabe find ich etwas niedrig für den gewaltfaktor.



da war ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der gut ist, ich hatte bedenken, dass der so richtung american werewolf geht.
der letzte gute film in der richtung war für mich underworld.
aber ich muss sagen, so langsam gefällt mir der thread hier immer besser, schon gute tipps bekommen.
und da fragt man sich, wieso die filme früher an einem vorbeigegangen sind, aber man kann wohl nicht alles gesehen haben.


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

bei der masse an filmen?
nicht unwahrscheinlich....

passt jetzt nicht 100prozentig, aber für die threadleser sicherlich auch interessant

http://www.hd-trailers.net/blog/2010/06/08/mortal-kombat-first-8-minutes/


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wrong Turn 2 war ja wohl einer der dümmsten Filme, die Ich je gesehen habe. Also so ein Schwachsinn und dann total ohne Spannung und Ich hatte nur Angst vor der Schauspierleistung, welche unterirdisch war. Und das viele Kunstblut erst...


----------



## padme (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

so wir haben jetzt auch den 2.teil von the decent gesehen.

für alle die, die sie noch nicht gesehen haben, an absolute recommendation
(wobei der erste noch ne spur besser ist, und man sollte auf jeden fall vorher den ersten gesehen haben, lieber nicht umgekehrt.)

und jetzt gibts noch eine empfehlung unsererseits, und zwar;

the dark lurking

sehr bedrückender film, bissel science fiction, action, thriller, horror da ist alles dabei.

schönen abend noch


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Heute um 5 vor 12 kommt The Descent auf Pro 7
War das der Film der geschnitten total ******* war?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die Filme auf den Privaten sind an sich nur dann geschnitten, wenn sie schon vor 23h bgeinnen, nach 23h sind idR sogar ungeschnitten, Da gibt es ja auch keinen Grund, den zu schneiden. Oft kommt ein Film um 22h cut (weil dann mehr Leute den sehen würden als wenn er erst um 0h beginnt) und als Wdh in der Nacht uncut. 

Siehe auch zB Descnte letztes Jahr im August 22:10h (natürlich) cut OFDb - Fassung zu Descent - Abgrund des Grauens, The (2005)
Wdh nach 0h uncut: OFDb - Fassung zu Descent - Abgrund des Grauens, The (2005)


----------



## Nucleus (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Heute um 5 vor 12 kommt The Descent auf Pro 7
> War das der Film der geschnitten total ******* war?



Der ist auch Uncut der letzte Rotz


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ok.
Hab eh ne bessere Beschäftigung gefunden


----------



## maGic (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

oje will nochmal horrorstreifen gucken

Outpost  oder Pluse


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Hab eh ne bessere Beschäftigung gefunden


ich will glaub gar nicht wissen was diese beschäftigung ist


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Oblivion mal wieder installieren, um das mal in 1920*1080 und festzustellen, dass die Grafik gar nicht mal sooo gut ist im Vergleich.
Wenn ich an die geilen Landschaften von Stalker denke....ach ja, einfach traumhaft


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Der ist auch Uncut der letzte Rotz


 
LOL, wie war das? Du findest Descent schlecht, aber paranormal activities gut? Naja, scheinst echt ein besonderes Exemplar unserer Spezies zu sein  

jetzt erzähl uns noch, dass Du Burger King den letzten Dreck findest, aber Mc Donalds Hochgenuß³


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ah, The Descent hab ich vorhin gesehen. Ist leider n Film der bei mir keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen wird, den hatte ich schon 2 Minuten nach dem gucken wieder vergessen. Diese Crawler haben auf mich leider Null Faszination ausgeübt, das sind einfach nur Raubtiere, nix besonderes.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> LOL, wie war das? Du findest Descent schlecht, aber paranormal activities gut? Naja, scheinst echt ein besonderes Exemplar unserer Spezies zu sein



Ja, ich sage Dir sogar warum 

PA ist subtiler Horror, der erfordert, dass man sich in die Situation der Protagoisten hinein versetzt, was aufgrund der durchdachten Dramaturgie auch sehr gut klappt. Die Akteure handeln nachvollziehbar, die Geschichte wirkt glaubhaft, auch wenn sie dem Reich der Fantasie entspringt.
Dazu kommt, dass der Horror nicht plump dargestellt wird, sodass ich als gestandener Kerl, der etliche Horror-Streifen gesehen hat, erst bei diesem, und bislang auch das einzige Mal, die Muffen bei einem Film hatte 

The Descent ist leider ein weiteres Beispiel für ernst gemeinte Horrorfilme, deren Macher es nicht schaffen eine glaubhafte Atmosphäre aufzubauen, in der die Protagonisten z.B. auch mal nachvollziehbar handeln.
Diese Tatsache, gespickt mit etlichen Logikfehlern (80 Jahre lang liegt eine Petroleum-Lampe herum, die die Leute finden und ohne nachzufüllen benutzen können, etc.).
Der Film richtet sich imho eindeutig an die leicht zu beeindruckende Teenie-Gemeinde, die ihre Pizza am liebsten vorgekaut haben will um ja das eigene Hirn nicht einschalten zu müssen (sollte jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, sondern nur eine Wertung meinerseits).



Herbboy schrieb:


> jetzt erzähl uns noch, dass Du Burger King den letzten Dreck findest, aber Mc Donalds Hochgenuß³



1. uns?
Bin ich jetzt "der Andere", der nicht in eine geschlossene Gemeinschaft passt/ihr nicht angehört? 

2. Nein, genau umgekehrt - es geht, wenn wir von Burgern reden, nichts über Burger King im direkten Vergleich mit McD.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wenn die Crawler wenigstens zu höherem Denken fähig wären, mit ihren Opfer spielen würden und irgend ne abartige Kultur hätten (oder überhaupt ne Kultur), aber das sind einfach nur Tiere die Hunger haben. Hätten die Dinger mehr zu bieten als ne wilde Raubtierattitüde wäre der Film schon besser, aber so bleiben nur das klaustrophobische Setting, ne dubiose Story mit Logiklücken und ne mäßige Inszenierung.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, ich sage Dir sogar warum
> 
> PA ist subtiler Horror, der erfordert, dass man sich in die Situation der Protagoisten hinein versetzt, was aufgrund der durchdachten Dramaturgie auch sehr gut klappt. Die Akteure handeln nachvollziehbar, die Geschichte wirkt glaubhaft, auch wenn sie dem Reich der Fantasie entspringt.


 Aber ich fand es trotzdem stinklangweilig. Ich kann mich bei so was nicht derart in die Leute reinversetzen, dass ich mir dann vorstelle, ich sei gerade diese Person und mich erschrecke, wenn die Tür sich von Geisterhand bewegt - das ist für mich einfach nur zum Gähnen gewesen... wie waren 4 Leute, die den Film gesehen, und ALLE waren sich einig: laaaaangweilig... das wirkte für mich eher wie ein "Gruselfilm" für den Tigerentenclub: schau mal, da sind Spuren, obwohl keiner da war! *schauder*   

btw: ich schaue seit ca. Anfang der 90er so gut wie jeden "Horror"-Film und auch viele Psycho/Mystikthriller usw., natürlich hab ich auch die meisten Filme vor 1990-1992 nachträglich geschaut, die ich in den 70ern/80ern noch nicht schauen durfte, aber ich hab echt noch NIE einen so langweiligen und unspannenden "Grusel"-Film wie PA gesehen... ob der dann gut und glaubwürdig gemacht ist und die Schauspieler gut spielen, es keine Logikfehler gibt usw.: das nutzt mir doch rein gar nix, wenn ich Spannung und Action sehen will  

zB bei so was wie "The grunge" oder wie der hieß, dieser asiatische Mystikhorror: den fand ich zwar auch nicht soo dolle, aber allein vom Abblick dieses kleinen Geisterkindes oder dem "Haardämon" kam da schon Gruselstimmung auf. Von einer per Amateurcam aufgezeichneten "die Frau wird aus dem Bett gezogen"-Szene aber kam bei uns rein gar nix rüber... 





> The Descent ist leider ein weiteres Beispiel für ernst gemeinte Horrorfilme, deren Macher es nicht schaffen eine glaubhafte Atmosphäre aufzubauen, in der die Protagonisten z.B. auch mal nachvollziehbar handeln.
> Diese Tatsache, gespickt mit etlichen Logikfehlern (80 Jahre lang liegt eine Petroleum-Lampe herum, die die Leute finden und ohne nachzufüllen benutzen können, etc.).


 Aber so was sorgt doch aber nicht dafür, dass ein Film direkt unspannend wird...  und wo haben die Akteure nicht nachvollziehbar gehandelt? ^^ Also, "nachvollziehbar" muss ja nicht heißen, dass die Leute genau DAS tun, was DU erwartest - dann wäre ein Film ja auch langweilig, weil vorhersehbar  Descent ist keiner der besten Filme aller Zeiten, aber ein gut gemachter und unterhaltsamer Horrorstreifen, der durch die Athmosphäre auch Grusel versprüht. Wenn man bei ner Wertung von bis 10 Punkten sagen kann, dass 5 Punkte = "o.k, keine Zeitschwendung, aber mehr auch nicht" sind, dann würd ich Descent 7 Punkte geben.


----------



## feivel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich habe mir gestern abend ja Zimmer 1408 gekauft, und fand den auf eine gewisse Art und Weise richtig gruselig, und sogar ein wenig erfrischend anders....

by the way, jetzt wo die filme vom index keine erwähnung mehr finden sollen, sollten wir vielleicht den Thread umbenennen in irgendwas ohne härteste


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Index hin oder her, das ist alles Ansichtssache,  härteste Filme müssen nicht immer mit Gewalt verbunden werden. Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, hat das nicht immer was mit Gewaltszenen zu tun sondern Szenen die sehr abstrakt sind und Gespräche sowie Gedanken. Das kann Gewalt beinhalten muss aber nicht. Nur um nochmal anzumerken in welchen dummen Land wir leben.

Zimmer 1408 ist nen guter Film aber es gibt besseres.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich finde hitman-jeder stirbt alleine auch gut. Obwohl die spiele härter sind^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Index hin oder her, das ist alles Ansichtssache, härteste Filme müssen nicht immer mit Gewalt verbunden werden. Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, hat das nicht immer was mit Gewaltszenen zu tun sondern Szenen die sehr abstrakt sind und Gespräche sowie Gedanken. Das kann Gewalt beinhalten muss aber nicht. Nur um nochmal anzumerken in welchen dummen Land wir leben.


 Es geht ja auch nur um die rechtliche Seite, dass hier keine indizierten Filme erwähnt werden sollten.

Der Index an sich: was vor 20 Jahren auf dem Index landete, wär heute teils schon ab16... und manche ältere Filme kommen wieder weg vom Index bzw. bei nem Re-Release kommen sie nicht mehr drauf, zB Predator war uncut auf dem index, und ist nun als DVD und Blu Ray uncut NICHT auf dem Index, obwohl man bei der BD sogar viel detaillierter die Gedärme sehen kann...  Viele Filme blieben halt indiziert, weil ein neuer FSK-Antrag sich oft nicht lohnt für die Firma, die dann die DVD/BD verkaufen will.




btw: das letzte Rammstein-Album ist ebenfalls wieder vom index, scheinbar sah das Gericht in dem beanstandenten Song dann eben doch die darin enthaltene Ironie und "Kritik" und nicht einen Aufruf zu SM-Sex...


----------



## padme (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

interesante diskussion hier über the decent;

spannung scheint wirklich im auge des betrachters zu liegen, also wir ham hier echt ein breites spektrum, und schaun uns viele filme  an, in erster linie der unterhaltung wegen, naja will nur grade nochmal ein kleinen tipp loswerden..

castle freak, ein alter streifen mit ein paar guten rotzigen scenen..


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab mir am Freitag Long Weekend ausgeliehen. Mal sehen wie der ist, hohe Erwartungen hab ich nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

das ,,liebe ist für alle da" ist doch schon lange indiziert. Wegen dem titel ,,ich tu dir weh"  ich ätte es nicht verboten, is halt wie immer vonrammstein zwiedeutig ^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> das ,,liebe ist für alle da" ist doch schon lange indiziert.


 
Nein, eben nicht. Das wurde vor 2-3 Wochen gerichtlich wieder vom Index genommen.


----------



## Dude (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Falls noch nicht genannt: "Martyrs" 
Dieser Film stellt alles in den Schatten.Kein Film hat mich persönlich jemals so bewegt wie dieses Meisterwerk.Absolut krank und gleichzeitig faszinierend.Dieser Film ist definitiv anders.Schaut ihn euch an,dann wisst ihr was ich meine.Lest die Bewertung der Filmstarts-Redaktion.
 (Martyrs (2008) - FILMSTARTS.de)


----------



## assko (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Martyrs ist echt ein Film der sich von allem abhebt finde ihn aber nur Faszinierend aber ich suche ja den "Ultimativen" Horror film den ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe.

Das Faszinieren soll nicht so rüber kommen als wär der Film geil weil das ist er keines wegs.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also Fear1 schockt im dunkeln immer noch gut 
Die engl. Version 
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Martyrs hatte ich auch ganz zu Anfang auf Seite 1 hier genannt  

Das ist echt einer der besten, bewegstensten "Horror"filme, die ich bisher gesehen hab. Und dabei ist auch kein unnötiger Splatter oder so dabei, zB als die der einen die Schrauben entfernen, sieht man ja an sich nichts irgendwie detalliert, aber man fühlt einfach mit. Oder als die Frau im Kerker geschlagen wird: man sieht das auch nicht in Nahaufnahme, wie sie getroffen wird. Zitat von Seite1:  "_zB ein Schrotflintenmord wird eben NICHT mit zerplatztem Kopf inszeniert, sondern mit rel. realistischer böser Rumpfwunde, die man aber nur erahnen kann_."


----------



## Dude (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



assko schrieb:


> Martyrs ist echt ein Film der sich von allem abhebt finde ihn aber nur Faszinierend aber ich suche ja den "Ultimativen" Horror film den ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe.
> 
> Das Faszinieren soll nicht so rüber kommen als wär der Film geil weil das ist er keines wegs.



genau,quasi faszinierend im negativen Sinn.Geil ist wirklich was anderes.
Abgesehen davon perfekt von den 2 Mädels gespielt


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich finde die Saw Reihe auch Epic mit dem coolen Soundtrack und Jigsaw <3 
Gruss


----------



## Dude (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hier noch ein paar sehr gute Filme die noch nicht genannt wurden und mich alle auf unterschiedlichste Weise geschockt haben:

Orphan - Das Waisenkind (ganz,ganz,ganz böse )
Echoes  (nicht der "Über-Horror" aber top)
The Children (auch recht böse)
Pandorum (guter Science-Fiction-Horror ala Alien/The Descent)
Dämonisch (böse Mischung aus Thriller & Horror)
Doghouse (mehr zum lachen,aber trotzdem feiner Horror)
The Sixth Sense (einer der genialsten Filme aller Zeiten)
Triangle - Die Angst kommt in Wellen (klasse Mystery-Horror)
Stephen King's - Der Nebel (der Film mit dem horrormäßigsten Ende)
Dead End (aus dem Jahr 2003)
Irreversibel (erschütternder Film aus Frankreich)
Aftermath (absolut kranker Kurzfilm aus Spanien aus dem Jahr 1994 > echt heftig,sollte sich nicht jeder anschauen) 

Die härtesten Horrorfilme wenn es um Blut/Gewalt geht kommen derzeit wohl aus Frankreich (alle soweit ich weiß indiziert oder beschlagnahmt) bzw. einer aus Australien der sogar beschlagnahmt wurde.Die Namen sollen wohl die meisten kennen...

Für mich waren vor ca. 24 Jahren definitiv Das schwarze Reptil und Der Fluch von Siniestro die härtesten Streifen.Hatte ich Angst damals als 12jähriger 
Die meisten kennen die wahrscheinlich gar nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mann beißt Hund sollte man mal gesehen haben. Einfach Kult.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Titanic (ich musste ihn mit ansehen)


----------



## der Türke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Dieser Vampier Film wird euch Umhauen !!! 


"BITTE"


----------



## KOF328 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich hab mir gestern um 11 blair witch project völlig eingedunkelt reingezogen und muss sagen ich bin fast eingepennt.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



KOF328 schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern um 11 blair witch project völlig eingedunkelt reingezogen und muss sagen ich bin fast eingepennt.


Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Hast du auf Deutsch oder Englisch geschaut?
Ich auf Deutsch, und das Geweine der Synchronstimme war zum heulen


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

BWProject fand ich ganz nett, aber wenn man weiß, dass es nur gestellt ist, isses natürlich ziemlich öde, und an sich dann auch fast schon nervig, dass es eine "Amateur"-Kamera ist. Der Film wäre an sich sogar spannender, wenn man die Story wie üblich mit 3rd-Person-Perspektive gefilmt hätte - aber dann hätte der Film halt niemals so ne Furore gemacht (in den USA dachten die Leute ja lange, das seien authentische Aufnahmen), sondern wär nur einer von vielen Horror-Mystik B-Movies gewesen.


Am Wochenende hab ich Rec2 gesehen, der war nicht schlecht, auch besser als der erste Teil, der halt noch so richtig low-Budget war. In Teil 2 kommen Polizisten in das Haus aus Teil 1, d.h. es geht da weiter, wo Teil 1 aufhörte. Die Kameraperspektive ist dann halt immer eine der cams, die die Polizisten an ihrem Helm haben, und auch mal eine Handycam von ein paar Teenies, die sich ins Haus geschlichen haben. Der Film ist für FSK16 ziemlich hart, zB wird einem infizierten Kind der Kopf weggeballert, ein anderer kriegt einen Kopfschuss durchs Auge ^^ Das wird zwar nicht ganz so detalliert gezeigt wie bei einer perfekt ausgeleuchteten Szene mit Makroaufnahme, aber nur FSK16 fand ich da schon ziemlich krass.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

the big snuff


----------



## der Türke (14. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



> Aftermath (absolut kranker Kurzfilm aus Spanien aus dem Jahr 1994 > echt heftig,sollte sich nicht jeder anschauen)



İCh hatte den ganzen Tag hunger, und habe mir diesen Film reingezogen, danach hatte ich keınen Hunger mehr.


----------



## Doney (14. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

hab mir jetz inception reingezogen... der is so genial^^... iwie auch horror die vorstellung träume für real zu halten...


----------



## zøtac (14. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also ich find Aftermath ja ziemlich wiederlich und gruselig, kenn aber net so viele Filme der Sorte^^


----------



## serafen (14. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Naja, ziemlich hart fand ich *7 Days*. Eine ganz solide Kombination aus "Ein Mann sieht rot" und "Hostel", unter Realbedingungen ...

Mich schockt so schnell nichts, auch in diesem Fall nicht (keine Gänsehaut *ggg*), aber das ist schon teils schwer verdaubare Kost (für zarte Gemüter) ...

Richtig gut gefallen hat mir *[REC]* sowie *[REC 2]*.


----------



## TRSTN (17. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*Iception *

_ist zwar kein Horrorfilm aber im Kino bekam ih echt schon Gänsehaut was die Atmosphäre angeht _


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

_*Sehr vielversprechend*_ sieht zumindest "*Season of the Witch*" aus - obwohl Nicolas Cage *hüstel* ...


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

muss auch sagen Inception ist einer der genialsten filme die ich dieses jahr gesehen habe gleich nach Shutter Island


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*@Joker4Life*
Naja, dieses Jahr lief ja auch noch icht viel G'scheites 

*@all*
_*Blood Creek*_ war übrigens auch recht unterhaltsam - mal "a bisserl 'was and'res"


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The Human Centipede ist für zwischendurch ansehbar. Zwar kein Splatter aber durchaus Kranker Film.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*@Opheliac*
... *DU* machst mir *ANGST* ...


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wieso serafen?


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

... der Film ist doch K-R-A-N-K *ggg* 

Zumindest der Ausschnitt - erinnert etwas an Re-Animator


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Dann warte erstmal Teil 2 ab dann sollen ca. 12 miteinander verbunden werden.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ne ne, da lob' ich mir doch die Oldstyle-Filme wie "The House of the Devil" - mit (leichtem) Gänsehaut-Faktor *ggg*

Und keine pervertierte Polonäse ... *ggg*


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Und ich halt Old School Splatter.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab gerade mal in meiner Sammlung gekramt - die ungeschnittene Fassung von *"Silent Hill"* müsste ebenfalls mit in die Aufzählung; auch einer der soliden Horrorfilme.


----------



## Opheliac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Und Killer Tongue mit Mindy Clark. sehr spaßiger Film.


----------



## psyphly (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ist zwar eher so Mistery...aber kennt jemand den Film Mulholland Drive?

Ansonsten ist auch The Devils Rejects sehr unterhaltsam. Bei Filmen ala Scream, Halloween oder Ich weiß was du letzten Sommer getan hast, wo ein Killer ne halbe Schule voll Teenies durch den Film jagt, schlaf ich allerdings schon beim Vorspann ein. Immer dasselbe: Ein Typ oder eine Frau sind alleine in einem Raum.......der Killer kommt.........Opfer schreit hysterisch...Opfer tot. LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Radagis (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bisher hat mir noch kein Film zusgesetzt ich fand  DellaMorte DellAmore, Tanz der Teufel, Armee der Finsternis nicht schlecht, obwohl die eher zum lachen sind.


----------



## Betschi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Kennt ihr 120 Tage von Sodom?


----------



## DragonTEC (19. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde, aber: Battle Royal.. ist jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt zum selber angst kriegen, aber dafür echt krass und regt mMn zum nachdenken an..


----------



## psyphly (19. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



DragonTEC schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde, aber: Battle Royal.. ist jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt zum selber angst kriegen, aber dafür echt krass und regt mMn zum nachdenken an..



Von der idee und von der Story her echt klasse......leider haben jedoch Japaner einen merkwürdigen schauspielerischen Stil, mit dem ich mich nicht anfreunden kann. Die sind mir irgendwie zu verkrampft, zu ernst und wirklich gute Schauspieler sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

also ich kenn keinen wo ich mich echt angeschi**en habe!

aber die REC reihe ist ganz gut

und nicht zu vergessen, die teletabys^^


----------



## Cola (28. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Finde die Resident Evil Reihe ganz amüsant, aber eigentlich ja kein Horror.

Härtester Horror Film?
hmm mir fallen nur Horror filme ein, wo man einschläft vor lauter Langeweile (Hostle, Saw)

oder wo man sich rollt vor Lachen (DeadSnow usw.)


----------



## serafen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wirklich SEHR zu empfehlen: *Deliver Us From Evil* - Nightwatch lässt grüßen, unter Realbedingungen ...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also ich kann sagen, mich hat bisher der farnzösische *Martyrs *beeindruckt.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Also ich kann sagen, mich hat bisher der farnzösische *Martyrs *beeindruckt.


Jo, ganz gut.


----------



## TH1984 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich kann "Paranormal Activities" nur empfehlen. Ich fand den echt Heftig.


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



TH1984 schrieb:


> ich kann "Paranormal Activities" nur empfehlen. Ich fand den echt Heftig.



Fand ihn eher Öde. Muste aufpassen das ich im Kino bei dem Film keinem mit meinem Geschnarche störe.

Meat Grinder war noch nett anzuschauen.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



TH1984 schrieb:


> ich kann "Paranormal Activities" nur empfehlen. Ich fand den echt Heftig.


Auch total langweilig....fängt schon damit an, dass beide arbeitslos sind und dennoch so ein recht nettes Haus haben....


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Is aber immer so. 
In den meisten Filmen haben da die "Teenies" schon ne megakarre und die Wohnung ist auch Hammer.
So ein 20m² Studentenloch, damit siehste da nie einen..^^

Abgesehen davon war er aber ganz ok, ich steh aber auch auf die Art Film.


----------



## Opheliac (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon war er aber ganz ok, ich steh aber auch auf die Art Film.



Ich nicht, fand die Rec Reihe schon nicht besonders gut.


----------



## serafen (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*Paranormal Activity* ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel für einen vielversprechenden Trailer einerseits und einen weitgehend langatmigen und langweiligen Film andererseits. 
Da ist *"Entity"* aus den 80ern ja noch effekt- und spannungsgeladener - oder _*"Carrie" *_... gerade gestern Nacht nochmal gesehen ...

*"Martyrs"* hat ganz ansehnliche und realistische Effekte - ich sag' nur: Schrotflinte & Blutspuren - aber die Handlung ist dermaßen abstrus und unglaubwürdig ... 

Die einzig unterhaltsamen französischen Filme waren und sind all jene mit *Louis de Funès *und *Jean-Paul Belmondo* oder *Lino Ventura* - wobei Horror da deutlich zu kurz kommt *ggg*


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



serafen schrieb:


> *"Martyrs"* hat ganz ansehnliche und realistische Effekte - ich sag' nur: Schrotflinte & Blutspuren - aber die Handlung ist dermaßen abstrus und unglaubwürdig ...



Die Effekte haben mich bei dem Film eher nur total am Rande interessiert.

Spoiler zum Film:


Spoiler



Ich finde einfach krass, wie hoffnungslos die Situation ist und wie die dann misshandelt werden und isoliert, wie sie sich am Anfang ja noch dagegen wehrt und irgendwann sich aufgibt, das find ich an der Sache viel grausamer als so Filme wie Hostel und Saw, die sind stinkelangweilig..

Die Vorstellung der Leiden (im Kopf) der Personen dort sind es die den Film so _hart _machen, keine Bluteffekte oder so, sowas lockt mich nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervor..


----------



## keendeen (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

der härteste mainstreamhorrorfilm ist meiner meinung nach hostel 2. mit mainstream meine ich weit verbreitet und bekannt in der b-movie sparte kann man das sicher net festmachen, da gibts tausende.


----------



## serafen (30. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

*@CELUICHOISI*
... naja, in Ermangelung eines Spannungsbogens bleibt da leider nicht mehr viel ... der Plastinator würde sich über so einen Promo-Beitrag freuen - ansonsten eindeutig B-Movie-Charakter.


----------



## Radagis (31. August 2010)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Den härtesten Horror findet man auf der Straße usw., die ganzen f.Frauen die sich in die engsten Sachen pressen müssen, oder die  wo man einen Sandstrahler bräuchte um sie ungeschminkt zu sehen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hab mir grade The New Daughter angeguckt. Wow, Mystery-Horror aller erster Güte mit Kevin Costner. Das Ende ist richtig fieß. *g Also den kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## Nucleus (4. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Soll das etwa wieder mal ein guter Costner sein...?
Kann ich ja kaum glauben...


----------



## redBull87 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Vote -> 3.Teil Tanz der Teufel - Armee der Finsternis


----------



## Nucleus (4. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der ist mit Sicherheit alles Andere als ein Horrorfilm (wahrscheinlich deswegen der Smilie, oder?), anders als seine beiden Vorgänger.

Evil Dead 2 FTW! 



> - I SWALLOW YOUR SOUL, I SWALLOW YOUR SOUL!
> - Swallow this...


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nucleus 

Ich find ihn gut. Ich empfehle ihn aber genau genommen nur Leuten die auf Mystery stehen und Horrorfilme wie z.B. Blair Witch Project mögen.

Tanz der Teufel 2 ist echt genial, kult und absolut was besonderes. Die verwendeten Ideen sind grandios und manche Szenen auf groteske Art komisch.


----------



## Nucleus (5. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Mystery ist auch gut, muss ja nicht immer derber Stoff sein 
Ich behalte den Streifen mal im Hinterkopf, danke für den Tipp


----------



## redBull87 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jupp deswegen der Smiley


----------



## Nucleus (17. März 2011)

@Split

Danke für den Tipp mit The New Daughter.

Hab den heute aus der Videothek geholt und fand ihn richtig cool.

Kevin Costner in einer für ihn ungewöhnlichen Rolle.

Schöner Streifen mit subtilem Grusel.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Naja eigentlich ja one night in paris sowas ist echter horror


----------



## Windows0.1 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hostel ist cool oder Silent Hill


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bei Hostel fand ich den ersten noch richtig gut, von Teil 2 war ich schon etwas entäuscht.

Silent Hill kenne ich noch nicht, mal schauen ob ich den günstig find


----------



## redBull87 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Cubbyhouse - Spielplatz des Teufels


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Härtester Film ist eindeutig "Grotesque" (der film wird durch seine abartige perversität und extremer darstellung von Gewalt und Missbrauch selbst für jeden Hartgesottenen Splatter Fan zu einem schweren brocken)
Wiki:Google Übersetzer

Hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt einer Filmkritik:


> *Grotesque ist eines der menschenverachtendsten Machwerke, für die je Zelluloid verschwendet wurde. Oft als japanischer Hostel  gehandelt, verzichtet dieser Film gegenüber anderen  Folterhorrorstreifen komplett auf eine Geschichte oder irgendeine  Charakterisierung seiner Protagonisten, sondern konzentriert sich  stattdessen nur auf die Darstellung der in Perversion kaum zu  überbietenden Folterorgie. Der zwischenzeitliche Versuch, ein wenig  Handlung und Hintergrund zu etablieren, kommt zu spät und ist obendrein  auch noch vollkommen unlogisch. Grotesque entwertet Film als Kunstform und degradiert ihn zum reinen Befriedigungsmedium für gestörte Sadisten.*


Hier die volle Kritik: Grotesque - Film, Kino, DVD


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @Split
> 
> Danke für den Tipp mit The New Daughter.
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass er dir gefallen hat.  Was gibts denn noch so für Mysteryfilme dieser Art? Akte X hab ich schon alle Folgen gesehen und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Millenium zu holen. Ein Film wäre mir aber lieber.


----------



## redBull87 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@CoXxOnE

Der Trailer hat es ja schon in sich!! Muss mir den demnächst mal anschauen


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2011)

@Split

Mothman Prophecies ist nicht übel, wenn man keine großen Erwartungen hat. Ist aber harmlos.

Was ich gut fand war Pontypool.


----------



## darkKO (24. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also meine Favoriten sind:

*Grusel/Schocker mit guter Handlung:*

The Amytiville Horror (Remake)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnIySxx_piU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Zombie Splatter*

Dawn of the Dead (Original + Remake)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRPle9sYbDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Slasher*

Texas Chainsaw Massacre - The Beginning





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8E0xLhqpE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"Stupide Gewaltorgie"*

Martyrs





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNpDiQimK6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"Gehaltvolle (Storylastige) Gewaltorgie"*

High Tension (nur uncut)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3J0yc4ndZ3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Spannendster Film mit allerlei Schockmomenten und reichlich rotem Saft:*

REC





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3PxBxKcoKc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"Lustigster "Horror" Film"*

Zombieland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e84BHrVgfys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mehr Tips auf Wunsch...


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2011)

Rec. war so schlecht, dass er schon fast weh getan hat...


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich fand Paranormal Activities 1 und 2 ganz gut. Die Filmemacher bringen dieses Jahr einen neuen Film raus, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2011)

Bei PA konnte der zweite Teil imho lange nicht mit dem ersten Teil mithalten...


----------



## darkKO (24. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Rec. war so schlecht, dass er schon fast weh getan hat...


 
REC ist ne reine Geschmackssache...Wenn man sich auf die Art Film einlässt wird man nicht enttäuscht. Allerdings muss man erstmal die (gefühlt) ehlends lange Einleitung überstehen, dann geht der Film richtig ab...und ist meiner Meinung nach in Sachen "Schock" Momenten kaum zu übertreffen...


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Dann sollte ich mir REC mal anschauen. Ich freu mich auf den 21.10 da kommt PA3! 

Gibt es noch mehr Filme in der Art wie PA?


----------



## darkKO (24. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich mir REC mal anschauen...



Aber bitte nur den ersten Teil, der 2. ist wirklich grottenschlecht...


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2011)

Ich fand Rec. eben dramaturgisch schlecht gemacht, die Handlung stumpf und das Verhalten der Protagonisten absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.

Das hat den Streifen für mich unerträglich gemacht - genauso wie The Descent...


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

The Descent war ja wirklich langweilig, bin ja fast eingeschlafen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Pontypool werd ich mir mal angucken. Mothman mit Richard Gere hab ich schon gesehen. Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## debalz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Will auch noch eine Empfehlung aussprechen: PANDORUM, ist jedoch kein "astreiner"Horrorfilm, dafür mit Sci-Fi-Backround und einem gediegenem "alleine-im-weltraum-mit-mutanten"-Gruseleffekten.
wie schon gesagt wurde ist Horror natürlich Geschmacksache und der Themenstarter hatte vlt. auch eher klassische Horrorfilme im Sinn, was ich noch sagen wollte es gab bisher nur einen Film den ich nach 10 min. ausgemacht habe um mir den Samstagabend nicht zu versauen, das war Soldat JAMES RYAN - 
Als behüteter Jugendlicher (vor langer Zeit) hat mich damals allerdings EVIL DEAD nachhaltig beeindruckt.
interessante moderne Horrorfilme fand ich THE RING, BLAIRWITCH P. und PARANORMAL ACTIVITY I


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Pandorum ist n guter Mix aus Resident Evil, Event Horizon und Aliens.


----------



## Rinkadink (28. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

der böseste film den ich seit langem gesehen habe war martyrs. mir ist dabei echt anders geworden. ist im stile von hostel&saw allerdings noch viel, viel böser


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit 'Inside'? Da wurde mir schon vom Wikipedia Artikel schlecht...


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit 'Inside'? Da wurde mir schon vom Wikipedia Artikel schlecht...



HeHe...stimmt. Ist ein beinharter Film...äussert krank. Aber wenn angucken, dann bitte nur uncut, die geschnittene ist echt für´n Ar***.


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Matyrs ist echt derb
The Collector ist auch gut


----------



## Dustin91 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Kennt wer noch nen ähnlichen Film wie Martyrs?
Ich brauch mehr Filme dieser Art


----------



## darkKO (1. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Inside
High Tension (Haute Tension)


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Angriff der Killertomaten!! 

Ansonsten Midnight Mitrain (falls richtig geschrieben) ist auch son echt geil...


----------



## grumpich (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Evil...


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

Justin Bieber Film - einfach nur Horror


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kennt wer noch nen ähnlichen Film wie Martyrs?
> Ich brauch mehr Filme dieser Art


 
In "Neighbor" wird auch Kräftig Gefoltert  (Uncut versteht sich)


----------



## darkKO (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ganz aktuell: "I spit on you Grave" (Remake), ziemlich übler Film...

OFDb - I Spit on Your Grave (2010)


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



darkKO schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell: "I spit on you Grave" (Remake), ziemlich übler Film...
> 
> OFDb - I Spit on Your Grave (2010)


 
Aber dafür abgelutschte Story. Und langweilig ist der auch noch.


----------



## darkKO (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Aber dafür abgelutschte Story. Und langweilig ist der auch noch.



Aber hat ordentlich Gore (in der uncut Fassung)...


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich hab heute Früh die unrated Fassung gesehen, bin ja fast eingeschlafen.


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also so Umstritten + Verboten + Häftig wie "Tanz der Teufel1" zu seiner Zeit war , Kommt da nix mehr ran ... deshalb ist das die Absolute Nummer1 in der ewigen Liste .


----------



## darkKO (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Also so Umstritten + Verboten + Häftig wie "Tanz der Teufel1" zu seiner Zeit war , Kommt da nix mehr ran ... deshalb ist das die Absolute Nummer1 in der ewigen Liste .



Aber auch nur wegen der "Baumszene"...
Ist ganz klar einer der Alltime Favorits, aber der haut heute niemanden mehr vom Hocker...

Der krankeste Mainstream Film den ich bisher gesehen hab war wohl die Uncut von "TCM - The Beginning" der war heftig...Saw III war uncut auch nicht ohne. Und dann eben so Filme wie Inside, die wiederum nicht so Mainstream sind...


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



darkKO schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wegen der "Baumszene"...
> Ist ganz klar einer der Alltime Favorits, aber der haut heute niemanden mehr vom Hocker...
> 
> Der krankeste Mainstream Film den ich bisher gesehen hab war wohl die Uncut von "TCM - The Beginning" der war heftig...Saw III war uncut auch nicht ohne. Und dann eben so Filme wie Inside, die wiederum nicht so Mainstream sind...


 
Das Thema heißt ja "blabla Aller Zeiten" und nicht der blaa von Heute 

Das ist ja eben der Punkt , heutige Filme sind alle gleich (irgendwie) Evil Dead war einzigartig Was extrem Besonderes .

Heute wird nur Gefoltert und das nachgemacht was ältere Filme vorgemacht haben ... nix neues


----------



## darkKO (25. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Das Thema heißt ja "blabla Aller Zeiten" und nicht der blaa von Heute



Es heisst aber auch "Härtester bla bla" aller Zeiten...


----------



## Jägermaister (28. April 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

welche auch noch sehr zu empfehlen sind: der kannibale von rotenburg. einfach ein verdammt kranker film.
und noch auch wenn nicht soo schlimm aber lohnenswert  the human centipede


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich kann dir Martyrs vorschlagen, meine Kumpel musste sich bei dem Film übergeben.

Nur was für Hartgesottene.


----------



## Betschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Neighbor finde ich recht brutal. Ist halt einfach ein Splatter ohne Story. Von der Story her finde ich Requiem for a Dream am heftigsten


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2011)

Hostel


----------



## NexusEXE (21. November 2011)

Ich denke mirrors ust ein schlimmer film.


----------



## Rinkadink (28. November 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

also schön krank sind filme wie tideland, martyrs, the devils rejects oder the hills have eyes.. wobei ich sagen muss, dass martyrs schon gut an die substanz geht, wenn man vorher nur sonen flachen 08/15 hollywood-krams wie hostel, saw oder final destination gesehn hat.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



KampfKeks_ schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Martyrs vorschlagen, meine Kumpel musste sich bei dem Film übergeben.


 
Wie kann man sich von einem Film übergeben?


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. November 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Irreversibel ist auch ein Film der an die Substanz geht... vor allem weil er wirklich gut inszeniert ist.

Alternativ kann man sich auch "Feed - Friss und stirb" ansehen. Eher schwächerer Film, trotzdem ist es wie ein Autounfall... man will nicht hinsehen, kann den Blick aber auch nicht ablassen. Am Ende bleibt man etwas verstört und mit einem wirklich flauen Gefühl im Magen zurück.

PS: Man kann sich von Filmen übergeben, wenn einen das einfach psychisch so stark mitnimmt (ein Freund von mir hat wegen akuter Übelkeit auch bei Feed aufgehört und der hat ihn ausgeliehen ).


----------



## Gamefruit93 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Bei manchen Filmen hab ich so n komisches Gefühl das kann man gar nicht beschreiben.
Auf jedenfall was in der Magengegend so n kribbeln oder zusammenziehen oder sowas. 
Z.b als dem Mann bei Hostel die Achilles durchgeschnitten wurde. 

B2T:
-Mirrors kann ich auch weiterempfehlen. (Besonders die Kieferstelle. )


----------



## Sasori (28. November 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

@Gamefruit, ahhh jetzt hab ich wieder die eine im Kopf mit dem Kiefer.... Das sind so höllische schmerzen. Unschöner Tod.

Was ich empfehle. 

The Ring
Mirrors 
Paranormal Activity 1-3


----------



## almfeg (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ich schau mnir gern horrorfilme an aber im nachhinnein bereu ichs oft 

Darunter: 
Mirrors
Paranormal Activity

und ganz schlimm fand ich Zimmer 1408


----------



## McMillian (1. Dezember 2011)

A Serbian Film! 

Schlimmer gehts nicht mehr!


----------



## Sinister213 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Paranormal Activity Oo
Das ist ja wohl der langweiligste Film den ich je gesehen hab.

Dazu auch das Video von brentalfloss auf Youtube: Paranormal Activity 4 Trailer  sehr geil gemacht 


Und ein wirklich guten Horrorfilm hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Jetzt so spontan fehlt mir nur der Erste Nightmare on Elmstreet ein


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nightmare on Elm Street ist Kult.
Sowohl die alten als auch den neuen finde ich gut.


----------



## darkKO (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der neue Freddie war ja mal der größte Rotz überhaupt...

Dann sogar noch eher Jason X oder das Remake/Reboot von Friday the 13th, die waren zwar lame, dafür aber wenigstens lustig und stellenweise auch schön blutig.

Oder gleich Freddy vs Jason, der rockt unheimlich!


----------



## ser0_silence (9. Dezember 2011)

Weiss zufällig jemand wie ein film heisst? Ich hab den damals im fernsehen gesehen. Eine gruppe von freunden geht auf eine gemeinsame höhlenklettertour. Ih weiss nur noch dass dort dunkle enge gänge waren wo nur einer gleichzeitig durchpasst. Und in einer szene sieht man weit entfernt im halbdunkeln iwelche monster... Fand den film richtig spannend aber kann mich leider an kaum was erinnern... 
Sorry für die schriftform, ich schreib vom ipod -.-

Edit: Hab ihn glaub ich gefunden... Zumindest laut der Beschreibung klingt er danach... The Descent


----------



## Betschi (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Jo ich würde auch auf The Descent tippen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Wenn die "Gruppe von Freunden" nur aus Frauen bestand, ist es in jedem Falle "The Descent" oder auch Descent 2. Ansonsten war es aber wohl eher "The Cave", der handelt von einer Forschergruppe auch mit Männern, die in einer Höhle ähnlich wie bei Descent auf mutierte "Monster"-Lebewesen treffen. OFDb - Cave, The (2005)   ich dachte übrigens bis eben, dass The Cave ein "Abklatsch" von Descent sei, "The Cave" erst rel. kurzer Zeit bei uns in die Videotheken kam - aber jetzt sehe ich, dass beide aus dem gleichen Jahr stammen ^^


----------



## ser0_silence (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hmm, das weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Aber danke für den Tip, dann werd ich mir wohl mal beide Filme anschauen. Kann auch echt "The Cave" gewesen sein.  Aber auf den Namen hätte ich dann auch echt selberkommen können


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

ohja Mirrors und die Kieferszene.....
Ich kann noch 
100 feet 
The Hitcher 
Pandorum (is aber eher Science-Fiction, aber trozdem teilweise recht heftig)
empfehlen, achja und Braindead, (ich hatte angst bekommen das ich vor lauter lachen, an nem Herzinfarkt sterbe )


MFG Dragon


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2011)

Jo Braindead geht bei mi auch als Komödie durch xD


----------



## unterseebotski (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ja, das Genre nennt man gemeinhin auch Funsplatter... 
Da wäre dann noch "Planet Terror" zu erwähnen - allerdings die österreichische bzw. Schweiz-Fassung, die deutsche ist kastriert.
"Severance - Ein blutiger Betriebsausflug"  finde ich auch sehr empfehlenswert.

Der krasseste Film aller Zeiten soll aber "Die 100 Tage von Sodom" (von Paolo Pasolini) sein - hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gesehen und frage mich auch ob ich mir das je antun werde. Den muss man sich aber auch im Ausland kaufen, da die deutschen Behörden was gegen den Film haben.


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2011)

Planet Terror habe ich zuhause, auch ziemlich lustig der Film^^  100 Tage von Sodom habe ich gesehen, richtig schlimm der Film...


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2011)

Rec 1&2 waren geil! Rec 3 soll nächstes Frühjahr kommen!  Leider geht es erst mit Rec 4 weiter...also die Geschichte von Rec 1&2 wird dort fortgesetzt.


----------



## Sasori (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

kann mir wer was empfehlen?

Habe nurnoch schrott gesehen

Der letzte Exorzisst
Strangers
Halloween
Nightmare on Elm Street (Den neuen)

suche filme wie der der erscheint Grave encounters
oder Paranormal Activity


----------



## darkKO (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> ...
> Der krasseste Film aller Zeiten soll aber "Die 100 Tage von Sodom" (von Paolo Pasolini) sein - hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gesehen und frage mich auch ob ich mir das je antun werde. Den muss man sich aber auch im Ausland kaufen, da die deutschen Behörden was gegen den Film haben.



Der Film ist nur indiziert, nicht beschlagnahmt. Dass heisst, wenn man volljährig ist, kann man den auch in Deutschland kaufen.

OFDb - Fassung zu 120 Tage von Sodom, Die (1975)


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Der krasseste Film aller Zeiten soll aber "Die 100 Tage von Sodom" (von Paolo Pasolini) sein - hab ihn allerdings noch nicht gesehen und frage mich auch ob ich mir das je antun werde. Den muss man sich aber auch im Ausland kaufen, da die deutschen Behörden was gegen den Film haben.



Ein Film sollte auch unterhaltsam und spannend sein. Die Darstellung von Demütigungs- und Folterfantasien stelle ich mir wenig unterhaltsam vor. Gibt auch einen Film namens Jack Ketchums Evil bzw The Girl Next Door, da wird ein Mädchen zu Tode gequält (basiert sogar noch auf ner wahren Begebenheit). Sowas muss man nicht gesehen haben. Das ist zwar heftig, aber ohne Gehalt/Wert.


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nun, ich habe mich bisher auch nicht dazu durchringen können, die 1_20_ Tage von Sodom anzuschauen, auch ein Blick in de Sades Buch (Google Books) hat mich davon abgehalten. 

Diese Slasher und Folter-Filme mag ich auch nicht, ist doch immer das gleiche Schema
Ich bin eher ein Fan des Funsplatter-Genres und schaue ganz gerne Zombie-Filme an (auch wenn das auch immer das gleiche Schema ist...  ), da gibt es aber leider auch viel Mist.

Wahrscheinlich wurden diese Filme schon genannt, aber ich empfehle sie trotzdem:
Machete (kein Horror, aber sehr cool mit Funsplatter-Elementen)
Dawn of the Dead
Land of the Dead
Black Sheep
Slither
28 days later
Rec (in der spanischen Originalfassung fand ich den ziemlich krass, die Hollywood-Remakes kenne ich nicht)

Ende der 80er, Anfang 90er haben sich Teenies mit den "Gesichtern des Todes" geschockt, da gabs glaub 7 oder 8 Teile - aber irgendwie auch alle Mist.


----------



## FrAkE (13. Dezember 2011)

The cave müsste es sein


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir wer was empfehlen?
> 
> Habe nurnoch schrott gesehen
> 
> ...



Rec 1&2! Du musst(!) nach dem ersten sofort(!) dem 2. gucken weil es anders einfach nicht geht.  Rec 3 soll Frühjahr 2012 kommen.


----------



## unterseebotski (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ist Rec 2 auch von den Spaniern oder ist das die Hollywood-Variante?
Und wie hat in der Hollywood-Variante der 1. Teil aufgehört?


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Dezember 2011)

Teil 1 hört so auf das die Moderatorin es fast geschafft hat zu flüchten aber dann erwischt wurde. Im 2 Teil geht es direkt weiter aber am Ende sieht man was mit der Moderatorin passiert ist. Es gibt dennoch ein offenes Ende wie in Rec 1. In Rec 3 soll es aber um eine andere Geschichte spielen und erst in Rec 4 soll es weitergehen. Auf jedenfall ist der Film sehenswert!


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

kennt ihr "Human Centipede 1 und 2" (auf Deutsch: "Der menschliche Tausendfüßler")?

der ist lustig, einfach mal anschauen


----------



## AeroX (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



McMillian schrieb:


> A Serbian Film!
> 
> Schlimmer gehts nicht mehr!


 
Hab mir grad die Uncut reingezogen. 
Lasst es bleiben.


----------



## darkKO (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Rec 1&2! Du musst(!) nach dem ersten sofort(!) dem 2. gucken weil es anders einfach nicht geht.  Rec 3 soll Frühjahr 2012 kommen.



Der 2. war ja mal der absolute Müll...plötzlich wurde aus dem Virus Bessenheit mit einem absolut beklopptem Ende...ich war sehr enttäuscht. Da hat mir dann "Quarantäne 2" (der Ami-Film) um Längen besser gefallen...

@unterseebotski

Die Ami Version des ersten Teils hat genau die gleiche Story wie die spanische. Der 2. Teil der Ami Version hat aber eine komplett andere Story (auf einem Flughafen), die allerdings schlüssiger ist als die der Original Fassung.

Wenn dir Zombie-Fun-Splatter Filme gefallen, dann guck dir "Dead Snow" an...


----------



## unterseebotski (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ähhh wieso? 


Spoiler



Im 1. Teil war es doch auch kein Virus, sondern eine Besessene, von der das ganze Übel ausging.


----------



## darkKO (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Nö, der Priester dachte nur, dass sie bessesen war...aufgeklärt wurde im ersten Teil gar nix. Ein Virus war aber am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## unterseebotski (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

War die nicht schon als Kind so? Und so wie die aussah, monatelang ohne Fleisch auskommen musste, ohne zu verhungern. Was wenn nicht besessen sollte es denn sonst sein. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die war nicht besessen, die hatte als erste den Virus nach dem Hund und war die ganze Zeit in dem Zimmer eingesperrt


----------



## darkKO (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

So seh ich das auch. Aber wie gesagt, aufgeklärt wurde eigentlich nichts. Ham sie ja im zweiten Teil versucht, aber ich fand, der Dämon in der Reporterin war dann doch ein bisschen zuviel des Guten. Die hätten bei der Virus Theorie bleiben sollen.

Bei "Quarantäne 2: Terminal" wurde es ja auch so erklärt (Terroristische Motive). Da blieb es dann wenigstens halbwegs realistisch. Und ich finde, dass macht die ganze Sache dann auch viel beklemmender als irgend so eine Bessenheitsstory die man schon zigmal in zig Filmen gesehen hat.


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die war nicht besessen, die hatte als erste den Virus nach dem Hund und war die ganze Zeit in dem Zimmer eingesperrt


 
die arme!! 

was ich empfehlen kann sind prinzipiell französische und spannische horrorfilme.. allerdings gehen die meistens auch sehr an die grenzen des guten geschmacks.. soll heißen, beim schauen fragt man sich ernsthaft, ob man weitergucken will.. im nachhinein muss man sich aber eingestehen, dass die streifen sehr gut gemacht waren..


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Also bis Rec 2 wurde das kleine Mädchen von einem Virus infiziert aber den Dämon gibt es immernoch. Am Ende von Rec 1, dieses komische Mädel das nur durch Geräusche etwas wahrnimmt, die hat den Dämon in sich. Die anderen waren ganz anders. Die Story ist aber noch nicht vorbei und soll mit Rec 4 weitergehen. Rec 3 bekommt soweit ich weis eine neue Story.
@ Peg 
Welche könntest du empfehlen? Kenne eig. keine Französischen oder Spanischen Horrorfilme.

Um was geht es in "A Serbian Film" im Trailer der auf Serbisch war aber Subtitles hatte konnte ich herauslesen das es um eine P0rn0star geht. Dieser bringt anscheinend Frauen um um zu überleben. Ist das so ne Art Saw?


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also bis Rec 2 wurde das kleine Mädchen von einem Virus infiziert aber den Dämon gibt es immernoch. Am Ende von Rec 1, dieses komische Mädel das nur durch Geräusche etwas wahrnimmt, die hat den Dämon in sich. Die anderen waren ganz anders. Die Story ist aber noch nicht vorbei und soll mit Rec 4 weitergehen. Rec 3 bekommt soweit ich weis eine neue Story.
> @ Peg
> Welche könntest du empfehlen? Kenne eig. keine Französischen oder Spanischen Horrorfilme.


 
*[.rec]* = spannisch 
*frontier(s)* = französisch (allerdings nicht so gruselig wie rec usw., ist ein etwas anderes genre würde ich sagen)
*high tension *= französisch
*eden lake* = brittisch (glaube ich zumindest)
*28 days later* und *28 weeks later* = brittisch


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> [.rec] = spannisch
> frontier(s) = französisch (allerdings nicht so gruselig wie rec usw., ist ein etwas anderes genre würde ich sagen)
> high tension = französisch
> eden lake = brittisch (glaube ich zumindest)
> 28 days later und 28 weeks later = brittisch



Rec kenne ich ja schon.  Freue mich echt auf den 3. Teil.  Um was geht es in den anderen Filmen? Und bitte nicht zu sehr Spoilern...XD


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Rec kenne ich ja schon.  Freue mich echt auf den 3. Teil.  Um was geht es in den anderen Filmen? Und bitte nicht zu sehr Spoilern...XD


 
*werde ich dir nicht erzählen..  geh völlig unvoreingenommen an die filme ran!! *

- high tension fand z.b. sogar meine süße freundin echt gut gemacht!!
- frontier(s) wird eigentlich bisweilen immer empfohlen!!
- eden lake ist auch echt gut umgesetzt, fand auch meine freundin!!
- 28 days later und 28 weeks later wirst du ja sicherlichen auch bereits kennen!!


_(der hinweis mit meiner freundin soll nur verdeutlichen, dass sogar eine frau gesagt hat, dass der film gut ist und das muss ja etwas heißen bei dem genre!!)_


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Was ist den Frontiers für ein Film? Der hat ja keine wirkliche Story. Einfachen dummes, rumgesplattere...goil! XD
Sieht auf jedenfall echt übel aus!
Die andern muss ich auch noch gucken.
Zu 28...die wollte ich gucken aber alleine ist das soooo lw. Die einen haben kb den zu gucken weil die den nicht kennen(da ich weis extrem dumme aussage) und die anderen gucken sowas einfach nicht. Naja werde mal nen Kumpel fragen ob er sich den mit mir reinzieht.  Dann zeige ich im noch die restlichen Trailern und Joa. 
High Tension ist auch so ein Splatter was nicht besser ist indiziert! Das heißt der muss übel sein. 
Eden Lake ist sehr interessant! Story zwar Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber interessant. Der Trailer hat nicht viel zur Story ausgesagt aber war schon komisch.
Zu 28..die Story ist genial! Gibt es eine Fortsetzung wie 28 Month later?  Das wäre dann für die ganze Welt oder so und nicht nur für England.


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist den Frontiers für ein Film? Der hat ja keine wirkliche Story. Einfachen dummes, rumgesplattere...goil! XD
> Sieht auf jedenfall echt übel aus!
> Die andern muss ich auch noch gucken.
> Zu 28...die wollte ich gucken aber alleine ist das soooo lw. Die einen haben kb den zu gucken weil die den nicht kennen(da ich weis extrem dumme aussage) und die anderen gucken sowas einfach nicht. Naja werde mal nen Kumpel fragen ob er sich den mit mir reinzieht.  Dann zeige ich im noch die restlichen Trailern und Joa.
> ...


 
ist schon richtig.. gerade franz. und span. filme lassen sich nur schwer in ein bestimmtes genre zwängen.. vielmehr sind sie übergreifend konzipiert!!

ich persönlich fand frontier(s) und high tension sehr gut.. story, naja es ist eben kein thriller, aber unterhaltsam, schockend und gut umgesetzt sind die streifen alle mal..
eden lake hat sogar eine interessante und doch wenn darüber nachdenkt im weitensten sinne sozialkritische story..
28 days und weeks later sind sehr gute zombiestreifen.. gerade im ersten teil der anfang ist einfach einzigartig gestaltet (15 minuten alleine durch london laufen) und der zweite ist eine ebenso spannende wie gut umgesetzte fortsetzung..

*
aber sind eben auch nur persönliche eindrücke!!* 
ist ja auch nur eine kleine auswahl an filmen.. mehr fallen mir aber gerade beim besten willen nicht ein..


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

So wie du die filme gesehen hast so stelle ich sie mir auch vor.  Die Trailer waren gut gemacht.
Kennst du See no Evil oder so? Auf dem Titelbild sieht man eine halbes Gesicht mit einem Auge und einem Haken.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also ich kann mir solche Filme nicht anschauen  Zombie Filme gehen noch, aber solche Sachen wie Saw gehen gar nicht ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> So wie du die filme gesehen hast so stelle ich sie mir auch vor.  Die Trailer waren gut gemacht.
> Kennst du See no Evil oder so? Auf dem Titelbild sieht man eine halbes Gesicht mit einem Auge und einem Haken.


 
ist das der mit diesem wrestler "kane" oder wie der kerl heißt??



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir solche Filme anschauen   Zombie Filme gehen noch, aber solche Sachen wie Saw gehen gar nicht  ^^


 
entspricht auch nicht saw.. keineswegs.. erst schauen, dann meckern!!


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Ka. Habe den Film nicht nicht gesehen habe ihn aber. XD

Naja. Bei High Tension denkt man schon iwi an Saw. 

 Human Centipede ist ja übel. Den muss ich haben! Der 2. Teil ist im UK verboten. Also muss der Film einfach nur schrecklich gut sein.
Gibt es eig. Filme die gar nicht aufgebracht wurden weil sie so übel waren?

Kennt wer Snuff Masacre? Der ist übel! Habe mir den Trailer angeguckt...echt übel! Leider nur Cut in DE aber es gibt ja Möglichkeiten...


----------



## AeroX (20. Dezember 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ka. Habe den Film nicht nicht gesehen habe ihn aber. XD
> 
> Naja. Bei High Tension denkt man schon iwi an Saw.
> 
> ...



Der zweite Teil von Human centipides könnt ich auch nur in schwarzweiß sehen  auf deutsch war der auch nicht. 
Der Ist schon recht heftig, aber die Story dahinter ist echt schlecht. Also das ist eig nur blutig sonst nix. 
Der erste Teil davon hatte ja sowas wie ne Story,aber ich Fands am ende ganz lustig wo nur noch die Frau in der mitte überlebt hat


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

What!? Omg.

The Devil Inside. Das ist bestimmt ein sau guter Film!


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Die vierte Art xD


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

naja ich bin nur bedingt fan von slasher aber gar kein fan von snuf movies!! 
ich habe lieber eine mehr oder weniger interessante story, welche dann noch ganz gut umgesetzt wurde!!


*die von mir benannten filme sind nicht schlecht, gehen zwar an die grenze, ABER überschreiten diese NICHT!!*
high tension hat wesentlich mehr an qualität als die saw reihe!!

neulich habe ich z.b. "martyrs" geschaut und der war mir einfach schon zu krank!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hier kann man den Kult-Horror The Evil-Dead/Tanz der Teufel in deutsch angucken. Muss man gesehen haben!

Tanz der Teufel - The Evil Dead - YouTube


----------



## AeroX (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Feed ist auch noch sehenswert. 


mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann man den Kult-Horror The Evil-Dead/Tanz der Teufel in deutsch angucken. Muss man gesehen haben!
> 
> Tanz der Teufel - The Evil Dead - YouTube



Den kenne sogar ich und das mit meinen Jungen Jahren.  
Kann mich nur sehr schwach an den Film erinnern...aber gut ist er!  Für die Jugend vllt. zu alt aber der Film hat trotzdem was.


----------



## darkKO (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

High Tension = Extrem Intelligente Story mit jeder Menge Gore...
Frontier(s) = Jede Menge Gore ohne gute Story, viel von Texas Chainsaw Massacre kopiert (zBsp. die Psycho-Szene am Tisch). Nur was für echte Gore-Hounds...
Eden Lake = siehe High Tension
Martyrs = kranke aber gut umgesetzte Story, stellenweise aber viel zu übertrieben. Will halt hauptsächlich schocken der Film. Wird meiner Meinung nach aber überschätzt.
Inside = der krankeste aller französischen Torture-Porn-Filme, aber auch einer der Besten. Absolut übles Ende...

See no Evil ist auch ein sehr guter Film, wenn man auf Slasher-Movies steht. Aber nur die Uncut Version (ich sag nur "Handy"...)

Auch noch zu empfehlen:

Wrong Turn Serie
Feast 1-3 (Der erste ist absolut super...und schön blutig)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre - The Beginning (der mit Abstand übelste Film den ich kenne)


----------



## Crenshaw (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Requiem for a dream.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du das mit dem Handy mal weiter erläutern?
TCM ist DER Horrorfilm! Also wenn etwas übel ist dann dieser Film! Dazu muss man sagen das der Film auf einer wahren Geschichte beruht! Habe mich mal mit der Geschichte befasst...schon übel.
Inside sieht fein aus! Die Story ist bestimmt klasse! 
Achja See No Evil beruht auch auf eine wahre Begebenheiten aber nur der alte teil. Beim neuen gibbet ja nur einen Mörder.

Gibt es noch mehr Filme die auf eine wahre Begebenheiten beruhen?


----------



## darkKO (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Kannst du das mit dem Handy mal weiter erläutern?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BRmc-bCg2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Die Szene ist selbst in der deutschen angeblichen "uncut" Version geschnitten...


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

Zieht euch mal den trailer zu "Zombies unter Kannibalen! rein. Damals gab es sachen...


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Hat schon jemand Don't Be Afraid of the Dark gesehen? Soll nicht übel sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Dezember 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Don't Be Afraid of the Dark gesehen? Soll nicht übel sein.



Den film wollte ich früher mal sehen. Der soll richtig gut sein!


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Den film wollte ich früher mal sehen. Der soll richtig gut sein!


 
Sobald die DVD raus kommt, meins. 

Ich hab noch nen Descent ähnlichen Film: Ruinen (kenne den aber nicht)


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ruinen war ein Riesenmist!


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Dezember 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:
			
		

> Ruinen war ein Riesenmist!



jup..sehe ich auch so!!


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Der trailer hat was.

Wie findet ihr Nightmare on Elmstreet (neue Fassung)? 
Ich finde die neue Fassung soooooooowas von pervers schlecht!  Als ich 8 oder 9 war fand ich Freddy Krüger richtig geil! Die alte Fassung war genial aber die neue...war den Kinobesuch nicht wert...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Den kenne sogar ich und das mit meinen Jungen Jahren.
> Kann mich nur sehr schwach an den Film erinnern...aber gut ist er!  Für die Jugend vllt. zu alt aber der Film hat trotzdem was.



Allein die Laugh-Scene ist schon einmalig geil. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7fWOHsO4GE

Teil 2 ist noch im einiges besser als der erste, aber den gibts glaub ich net auf Youtube in Deutsch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7fWOHsO4GE


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Der trailer hat was.
> 
> Wie findet ihr Nightmare on Elmstreet (neue Fassung)?
> Ich finde die neue Fassung soooooooowas von pervers schlecht!  Als ich 8 oder 9 war fand ich Freddy Krüger richtig geil! Die alte Fassung war genial aber die neue...war den Kinobesuch nicht wert...


 
Die neue Fassung ist fürn Hintern.


Hier mal ein Horror/ Thriller aus deutscher Produktion: Hell - Der Film


----------



## darkKO (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ruinen kann man sich angucken, muss man aber nicht. Ist Durchschittskost. Der neue Freddy passt mir auch überhaupt nicht. Ich fand den schon optisch sowas von misslungen. Robert Englund ist der der einzig wahre Fred Krueger, den kann man nicht ersetzen. Und die ganze Aufmachung vom Film fand ich auch mehr als schlecht. Da fand ich das Reboot von Friday der 13th viel besser.

Freddy vs Jason war der Oberhammer! Wer den noch nicht gesehen hat, hat was verpasst, aber das Remake/Reboot von Nightmare on Elmstreet ist einfach viel zu schlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-L9BMgQWYXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf Don´t be Afraid of the Dark bin ich auch gespannt, hoffentlich wird der nicht auch so ein Rotz wie zBsp Insidious, den fand ich nämlich viel zu langweilig, obwohl der Trailer echt gut aussah.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Der reboot von Friday der 13th hat mir auch einigermaßen zugesagt. Aber an die alten kommt der reboot nicht ran.
Freddy vs. Jason ist ein must have für alle Horrorfilmfans. 
Von Don´t be Afraid of the Dark ist die Bluray draußen, aber noch nicht auf deutsch.  Ist besser als Insidious! (Wo das Cover besser ist als der Film) 

Hab vor kurzenm Die Station gesehen vom altmeister John Carpenter. Kann man sich angucken, ist aber nicht jedermanns sache.

Let Me In kommt als nächstes auf meine "muss ich sehen" Liste.


----------



## _PeG_ (21. Dezember 2011)

“doomsday“ war glaube ich nicht schlecht, aber entspricht auch nicht wirklich dem gesuchten genre..


----------



## Betschi (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich sollte mir Eden Lake wieder mal reinziehen, nachdem ich mich durch August Underground und solche Filme gekämpft habe


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Lol, Evil Dead kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. KA wieso... Ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen, obwohl ich Army of Darkness ganz amüsant fand. Evil Dead wirkt aus heutiger Sicht aber nur noch unfreiwillig (?) komisch.
Der 2. Teil soll ja schon deutlichere Komik enthalten - werde ihn mir demnächst auch mal reinziehen.

Kennt jemand den? Hab ich auf Youtube entdeckt Die Rache der Kannibalen (Cannibal ferox)

Bezeichnet sich selbst als brontalster Film aller Zeiten...


----------



## darkKO (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Schaut euch einfach das Buch an:

Deep Red Gore 2 - Reloaded - Die 100 blutigsten Filme - NEU kaufen > Filmundo Auktionen

Hab damals das Original gehabt, war sehr "informativ"...


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

[REC] 3 | Genesis Trailer [HD] - YouTube
YEAHHH!


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> [REC] 3 | Genesis Trailer [HD] - YouTube
> YEAHHH!


 
Sieht interessant aus.. aber irgendwie zu resident evil like.. bisschen zu viel des guten bluts undso


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht interessant aus.. aber irgendwie zu resident evil like.. bisschen zu viel des guten bluts undso



Mal schauen.  Werde ihn auf jedenfall im Kino mit nem Kumpel sehen! 
Btw: Frohes Neues Jungs!


----------



## AeroX (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Mal schauen.  Werde ihn auf jedenfall im Kino mit nem Kumpel sehen!
> Btw: Frohes Neues Jungs!


 
Ansehen werd ich ihn mit sicherheit auch


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Ansehen werd ich ihn mit sicherheit auch



Gibt ja genug möglichkeiten ich hoffe nur das viele im Kino sind.  Umso lustiger ist es wenn alle sich erschrecken.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Ich habe mir am WE *Dawn of the Dead* angeschaut - das Original von 1978 in der 139 minütigen "Director's cut"-Fassung.

Der Film ist in D-Land nicht erhältlich und ist von der FSK als "beschlagnahmt" eingestuft worden, Handel und Verbreitung damit verboten. Ich frage mich aber, warum? Der Film wirkt aus heutiger Sicht unfassbar unfreiwillig komisch, die blau geschminkten Zombies mit ihren sauberen Klamotten sind ja wohl lächerlich.
Überhaupt mangelt es sehr an schauspielerischem Können - die paar Splatterszenen wirken dank sehr hellrotem Blut auch nicht gerade überzeugend.
Mein Fazit: Grusel null, Spannung joa, Handlung OK. Aber die Musik ist kult!
Peter Jackson's Splatterfilme waren am Anfang ja auch Mist und sind dann besser geworden, bei George A. Romero ist das wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Januar 2012)

Es gibt ein Game das 25 Jahre auf dem Index stand also wieso sollte uns das jetzt wundern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am WE *Dawn of the Dead* angeschaut - das Original von 1978 in der 139 minütigen "Director's cut"-Fassung.
> 
> Der Film ist in D-Land nicht erhältlich und ist von der FSK als "beschlagnahmt" eingestuft worden, Handel und Verbreitung damit verboten. Ich frage mich aber, warum? Der Film wirkt aus heutiger Sicht unfassbar unfreiwillig komisch, die blau geschminkten Zombies mit ihren sauberen Klamotten sind ja wohl lächerlich.
> Überhaupt mangelt es sehr an schauspielerischem Können - die paar Splatterszenen wirken dank sehr hellrotem Blut auch nicht gerade überzeugend.
> ...



Ich fand das Original sehr geil. Allerdings ist das mein zweiter oder dritter Zombiefilm gewesen und das ganze Zombieszenario war noch nicht verbraucht. Nun nach 20, 30 Zombiefilmen (Dawn of the Dead Remake, 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, Diary of the Dead, Day of the Dead (Original), Land of the Dead, Pontypool, Rec, I am Legend, Devils Playground, The Crazies, den 4 Resident Evil Teilen usw.) würde mich das Original Dawn of the Dead auch nicht mehr vom Hocker hauen. Man ist halt schon übersättigt. Zombiefilme finde mir mittlerweile sogar so ausgelutscht, dass ich höchstens noch an lustigen Zombiefilmen wie Shaun of the Dead und Zombieland Spass habe.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. April 2012)

Kennt wer Death Tunnel? Ist der Film gut?


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

28 Days/Weeks later.


----------



## AeroX (8. Juli 2012)

Tschernobyl Diaries ist nicht so gruselig eher bisschen langweilig..


----------



## altazoggy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

the human centipede 1+2


----------



## AeroX (9. Juli 2012)

altazoggy schrieb:
			
		

> the human centipede 1+2



Gibt schlimmere


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Flucht der Kannibalen... bei dem Film musste ich mich schon 1-2 mal übergeben. Und ich bin eigentlich Horror resistent.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*

Also so richtig überzeugen konnte mich noch kein Horrorfilm . Habe neulich ein paar ausgeliehen und mit nem Kumpel angeschaut; der war auch eher der Meinung, dass es da sehr viel Müll gibt. Ganz oben auf der Langeweileskala: The Descent... Sorry, aber selten einen Film mit einem zu flachen Spannungsbogen gesehen - alles vorhersehbar. Zum Schluss wurde höchstens mal hochgeguckt, wenn die Tonspur nen Dynamiksprung beinhaltete und die Anlage sich freute *juhu ich darf wieder!*...


----------



## matteo92 (7. August 2012)

Insidious ist ganz gut. Hatte damals im Kino schon Schockmomente


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2012)

*AW: Härtester Horror-Film/Thriller/? aller Zeiten*



altazoggy schrieb:


> the human centipede 1+2


 
Southpark - "HumanCentiPad" - Staffel 15 Episode 1 on Vimeo 

Übrigens: Die Saw-Reihe soll rebootet werden. Leider ohne Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson


----------

